# Everything to expect from Vostok factory soon



## Arizone

I wanted to create a new thread to nicely organize all the information I have seen over the past several months.

To my understanding, Vostok's Komandirskie continues to be very popular domestically compared to the Amphibian's popularity here. They seem to be blurring the lines between the two lines of models to make these customers happy. K35 was the first test, offering a steel case and automatic movement. The new K35/II's also have the Amphibian's 200m water resistance, but stick closer to the Komandirskie's popular retro looks, again to test the market. 2016 is a big year, both the K35/IIs and new 470 Amphibians will have steel crowns and bezels, produced domestically to keep costs down. I'm not sure if these same upgrades will be seen on all other models, or only certain ones. No word (to my knowledge) on better lume, ratcheting bezels, better movements, or anything else. Remember, everything is subject to change.

*New Komandirskie 86 (chrome)









*









*New Komandirskie K35*


























*New Komandirskie K35/II*


























*New Komandirskie K-39
*Stainless steel, automatic, 200m, display back. Tritium, 24 hour hand, 24 hour day/night disk, or subdial seconds models. Leather _and _silicone straps (no canvas?). October-November 2016.
*

















*

*New Amphibian 160*

































On right, old 060 on left








































Poll for case and bezel finishing: polished (on left), radial brushed (on right, and winning), or uniform brushed









*New Amphibian 110*

Old 110 on left









*New Amphibian 150

*








Left won this poll









*New Amphibian dial (150, or 710?)*










*New Amphibian 470*

















































































Classic Komandirskie back design on an Amphibian?









*New K35/IIs and 470s*










*New Steel crowns*









Sample assembly, not an actual model









*New steel bezels (Brass, aluminum, and acrylic inserts are being tested)*

Production sample, not confirmed








Sample assembly, not an actual model

























*New Ladies models










*


----------



## Kukaruz

Thank you for this interesting thread!
I am happy to see that Vostok is bringing out new models! I was pretty worried last year because of the weak ruble, only a few Russian watchfactories are still in the business.

470 reissue here I come!


----------



## Hartig

Those 470's and dials (and new crowns!) make me happy.


----------



## messyGarage

Thank you very much Arizone
This is a very welcome update... so many new models. I like especially K35/II and 470 reissue

Probably can we expect a special edition for the 50th of Amphibian? :-x


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

Do you have information on the pricing of these new models?


----------



## Ketchup time

470 case scuba with 20 mm lugs! Yes please!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Im loving the new 470 case, the new 110 case and the new crown design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

I'd link to Vostok's VK profile but forum software removes links ... it's where this info originated.

I like that the 470s are returning.


----------



## 1afc

Thanks Arizone. 

Interesting to see that they are moving ahead and hopefully the pricing is still competitive.

Of most interest to me are the new bezels. Do you have any information as to whether they will be sold separately?

For instance I have a 150 GMT and the black bezel would be brilliant!


----------



## tokareva

I am glad to see several white dials and a white dial scuba dude , black hands on a white dial are very easy to see.And those colored hands will also make it much easier to read the time, and look better to me. I avoid a lot of dials because of poor readability. Don't want to take all day trying to figure out what time it is ,or have to move the watch around trying and see the hands better.Just something that bugs me for some reason.


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

Nice work 007!


----------



## Rallyfan13

738 and the "wave Ω" dials are winners, I'd order one of each if I could.

I really wish they'd make an orange no-date Amphibia too though.


----------



## Coug76

ThePossumKing said:


> Im loving the new 470 case, the new 110 case and the new crown design
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What this guy said.

I am an unabashed fan of the 110 case and think a but of curve to the lugs will only make it better.

The 470 reintroduction is excellent. I love my 320 and hope they can finish it with the radial brush texture of the historic 470.


----------



## Chascomm

Awesome! That's a lot to take in with one reading.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Oh yeah...I forgot to mention that I LOVE the idea of applied indices/numbers coming back to the dials!! Enough with the crappy printed on indices and numbers. I'd even be willing to pay a bit (just a bit, mind you) of a premium for them! Let's just hope that they are regular production dials and not just another SE scam...


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> ......I LOVE the idea of applied indices/numbers coming back to the dials!! *Enough with the crappy printed on indices and numbers. *I'd even be willing to pay a bit (just a bit, mind you) of a premium for them! Let's just hope that they are regular production dials and not just another SE scam...


|>


----------



## mattbeme

.
Why no calendar on a Green K35 ??????


----------



## JonS1967

Wow! What great new models to look forward to. The new crowns and bezels are welcome arrivals... especially if they will be available separately. The modified 110 case looks great too! I wanted to love my 110 but never could bond with how flat it was. It just didn't look right on my wrist. The rest of the 110 case design is great though so I'm hoping the new one hugs the wrist better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> Do you have information on the pricing of these new models?


They want to try to keep things in the same "price category". Older style models like the new K35s should remain the same price but may be adding the steel crown, while the K35/II with the steel crown and steel bezel is estimated at "4-4.5", I guess meaning 4000-4500 rubles ($60-67), a small increase from the current Amphibians and K35s. We'll see.



1afc said:


> Of most interest to me are the new bezels. Do you have any information as to whether they will be sold separately?


I do not. I would expect production to trickle down over enough time.

Related:
Stainless CROWN FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 71, 42, 96 cases Meranom.com


----------



## JonS1967

Arizone said:


> Related:
> Stainless CROWN FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 71, 42, 96 cases Meranom.com


Looks like there isn't a steel crown available for the 090.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

My heart!!! too much exitement and illusions put together in 1 sole thread!

Sweet Lord those new Amphibia and Scuba Dude dials are insane!!! wow I really do hope all those beautiful tests end up in real production, Meranom will have to hire people to avoid the web store from collapsing and exploding.

using Tapatalk!


----------



## wtma

I like that white Scuba Dude in 470. Now how do I order one? I would also like to see more applied indices like some of the Amphibia's models have today. Or even perhaps some sandwich dials, that'd be yummy ...

And what's the lug size of the new 470? I hope it's 22mm, instead of 18mm.


----------



## Ketchup time

wtma said:


> And what's the lug size of the new 470? I hope it's 22mm, instead of 18mm.


If you look at the initial 470 pictures there is a 20,00 mm under one of the watches.









I'm hoping that's referencing the lug size, 20 mm! The ideal size for a Vostok IMHO.


----------



## LBPolarBear

This watch. Oh, oh my


----------



## Schlumpf

Dammit now i have to buy a bigger watch box....again...


----------



## SinanjuStein

Schlumpf said:


> Dammit now i have to buy a bigger watch box....again...


I'm going to need another two as well.


----------



## Derek N

I am loving all that I see with the new changes with Vostok. The Ωish wave dial, new steel crown (I've just ordered 4 of them from Meranom for my mods), reintroduced 470 case, non-date Scuba Dude dial. I can't wait for these new models to be released soon!


----------



## tamtkpp

MaMa i am so excited ! i got myself wet now b-)


----------



## haejuk

I am going to have a seriously hard time limiting myself to only one new Amphibia with all those nice 470 options. I love my ministry scuba dude, but his spot in my collection could be in danger from the 470 scuba dudes!

Also, I hope we will be able to buy these bezels to use on our existing Amphibias. That could save my ministry dude his spot!


----------



## linuxs

unfortunately I do not see versions in 24 hours 😩

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Ketchup time said:


> ........lug size, 20 mm! The ideal size for a Vostok IMHO.


|>|>


----------



## cajunpete

wtma said:


> I would also like to see more applied indices like some of the Amphibia's models have today. Or even perhaps some sandwich dials, that'd be yummy ..


+1 
I hope the majority of these find their way into production...along with a sandwich dial or two


----------



## cuthbert

I demand credit for this:










As I've asked on FB Meranom if they could reissue the "Orca" caseback.

He answered they would have considered that.

Now, a little more personal questions: how much of these nice new stuff in made in Russia? And how much imported from China?


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> Now, a little more personal questions: how much of these nice new stuff in made in Russia? And how much imported from China?


Supposedly all domestic.


----------



## mattbeme

Arizone said:


> Supposedly all domestic.


If not, I will buy Seikos.


----------



## igorIV

mattbeme said:


> If not, I will buy Seikos.


All technical documentation written on the russian. Mby 50/50?


----------



## t800

This dial deserve to be with all marks raised, including Амфибия, сделано, 31 камней...







.. and with a big red star at 12 o'clock


----------



## art3a

Wow all of these new designs look amazing. I can't wait until the release date. Definitely going to add an Amphibian to the collection.


----------



## DolleDolf

Nice to see smoe of the classic dials making a comeback. 
Both the Komandirskies and the Amphibians seem to have some very tasty options.


----------



## Chascomm

cuthbert said:


> Now, a little more personal questions: how much of these nice new stuff in made in Russia? And how much imported from China?


All these cases, backs, crowns/stems and bezels appear to conform to traditional Vostok engineering methods that are not used anywhere in China to the best of my knowledge. Therefore if parts were to be sourced from China, the Chinese manufacturer would need to re-tool. I think that would push the price up.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Meranom is offering now bare brass dottie bezels!! in 3 finishings: sand blasted - polished - brushed. how cool!!


----------



## Zyklon

a while ago I was looking for a way to remove the chrome from the 42 type bezel, I could not find a way to remove it without damaging the inner painting, so I emailed meranom asking if they could produce a few bezels that have not been chromed, and they have answered my request

I'm really glad they answered my request, very good customer service

I asked they produce 10 bezels, so buy they soon before they go out of stock

perhaps they can make a few more if more people are interested


----------



## meranom

This is first test batch.


----------



## KJRye

Love the look of these new Vostoks, the 470's, K35/II's, and even that 150. This thread may have just convinced me to sell my current 710 mod in anticipation...

Don't see it mentioned anywhere other than "2016", any idea on when these will actually be available, and through which sellers?


----------



## Readysteady

Very interested in the K35/II and 470´s also.

Any possibility of an estimate on timing please Meranom?


----------



## ThePossumKing

KJRye said:


> Don't see it mentioned anywhere other than "2016", any idea on when these will actually be available, and through which sellers?


Hopefully these will be available through all channels and not just an SE or 'select sellers' scam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

It is awesome to see Vostok resurgent with activity again. Lots of creative new designs as well as revived heritage cases. The return of the raised markers makes me so happy. The talk of Russian sourced components makes me even happier.

I just hope that with their presumably improved economic situation, Vostok is also investing in improved QUALITY CONTROL so we can finally shut up all the annoying Vostok haters on WUS.


----------



## kev80e

I don't generally buy the new ones but I absolutely need a white dude. Great thread ,thanks for the info.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

linuxs said:


> unfortunately I do not see versions in 24 hours 
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


I'm with you. if a model included the following, I would be a buyer:
Stainless bezel
Stainless crown
No date
24hr dial
22mm lug spacing


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Do you know if the SE line will continue? I really love the 725 dial, the sniper dial with bostok writting, I think it's the most beautiful dial they ever made.


----------



## amphibic

Please make a sniper dial without date for new 470 case! please!
and why don't you brush the cases in old style, is it too hard?


----------



## cuthbert

meranom said:


> This is first test batch.


When the new Albatross will be available? Will they have any Albatross specific dials?


----------



## kronological

When and where will this be available?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

For some reason it seems too toned down for me, I feel like the dials aren't as fancy or unusual, there's also no dress watches!


----------



## _MS_

Oh, no! You shouldn't have


----------



## Arizone

kronological said:


> When and where will this be available?


_Soon_.
A common phrase in the game industry, "when they're ready." Presumably by the end of the year.
These are not limited edition SE models exclusive to Meranom, these will likely be available across all sellers once they have been distributed.
Anything not shown is not likely in the R&D pipeline and cannot be expected anytime soon, excluding any forum or other limited projects which Vostok does not openly advertise themself.


----------



## kronological

Thanks. 

You say the one on the left is old model, and the one on the right is new? I can't seem to find the old model anywhere...


----------



## OKEAH

DC guy said:


> &#8230;.
> 
> I just hope that ... Vostok is also investing in improved QUALITY CONTROL so we can finally shut up all the annoying Vostok haters on WUS.


Thank you Comrade! I couldn't have put it better myself.

Quality control ,especially correct lubrication and adjustment during movement assembly are extremely important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(and there is a lot of room for improvement!!)

The Vostok haters can jump into the sea (the Barents Sea in winter preferably)


----------



## JonS1967

OKEAH said:


> Thank you Comrade! I couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> Quality control ,especially correct lubrication and adjustment during movement assembly are extremely important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (and there is a lot of room for improvement!!)
> 
> The Vostok haters can jump into the sea (the Barents Sea in winter preferably)


I agree. Better quality control would make me very happy. As much as I love my Vostoks it's quite frustrating when a new watch stops running. I have several now that would have benefited from better lubrication. I'm glad Vostok is making so many positive changes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMTactical

OKEAH said:


> Thank you Comrade! I couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> Quality control ,especially correct lubrication and adjustment during movement assembly are extremely important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (and there is a lot of room for improvement!!)
> 
> The Vostok haters can jump into the sea (the Barents Sea in winter preferably)


HEAR HEAR!!


----------



## Wizkid

Need to pick up a cushion case. Can never have enough!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

OKEAH said:


> Thank you Comrade! I couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> Quality control ,especially correct lubrication and adjustment during movement assembly are extremely important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (and there is a lot of room for improvement!!)
> 
> The Vostok haters can jump into the sea (the Barents Sea in winter preferably)


----------



## Aeterno

Not so certain, myself, that everything Vostok post on their social media page, will in fact become watches you can expect to arrive soon. Or ever. I think their media page, where all these photos and images are coming from, contains insights into what designers are thinking about, in order to get feedback from customers and fans of Vostok watches. If even a fraction of what they are showing does eventually become a reality then that will be great! Like the 470s made from that grinding gear-like tool, think they said they retrieved it from somewhere, the original tool, may be used to make new cases?

If I understood Russian, I would probably write on their media page: "Please, no more dials with English words!! Just Russian!!".


----------



## mattbeme

Aeterno said:


> ....... *"Please, no more dials with English words!! Just Russian!!"*.....


|> Русские слова лучше всего подходят


----------



## Rimmed762

Wow, wow and wow. They really know what design cues from past they should revive.

Too many nice watches. Apparently I got to spend more hours at work.


----------



## _MS_

I hope they've accepted these 2 designs. I really like the blue dial classic diver design with unique Vostok case.


----------



## Rimmed762

I am waiting for K35/II with green and white dials. And will grab any 470 when they come.


----------



## Arizone

K35 dials, not sure about the subdial change with the intrusive index.


----------



## t800

Bigger size (ø 40 mm only for the Amphibia's dial) would be nice.


----------



## Arizone

Komandirskie K-39. Stainless steel, automatic, 200m, display back. Tritium, 24 hour hand, 24 hour day/night disk, or subdial seconds models. Leather _and _silicone straps (no canvas?). October-November 2016.


----------



## linuxs

Arizone said:


> Komandirskie K-39. Stainless steel, automatic, 200m, display back. Tritium, 24 hour hand, 24 hour day/night disk, or subdial seconds models. Leather _and _silicone straps (no canvas?). October-November 2016.


They were presented officially? you have a link of the ad?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SinanjuStein

Arizone said:


> Komandirskie K-39. Stainless steel, automatic, 200m, display back. Tritium, 24 hour hand, 24 hour day/night disk, or subdial seconds models. Leather _and _silicone straps (no canvas?). October-November 2016.


Bloody hell.

I must get one of these on the left, along with the new 711 Komandirskie.


----------



## Arizone

linuxs said:


> They were presented officially? you have a link of the ad?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Новая коллекция часов "Командирские" К-39"


----------



## linuxs

Many thanks


----------



## tokareva

The one on the right is going to be a must have for me, great looking dial, and the white hands that you can actually see look fantastic.


----------



## greyfellow

Good news. Have been waiting since a long time for a side-second with date and a GMT with date. Vostok, please apply improved lume !

One can never have enough of these : Tools, horsepower, Vostoks . . .


----------



## mattbeme

.
Stunning and classy.
I like all 4 of them. 


However, I am getting a little nervous about the slow progression towards generic dial appearance. 

Such dials and cases as these are a good addition to the Vostok catalogue.
I hope Vostok continues to create other dials of a very uniquely Russian design.


----------



## DavidUK

mattbeme said:


> .
> Stunning and classy.
> I like all 4 of them.
> 
> However, I am getting a little nervous about the slow progression towards generic dial appearance.
> 
> Such dials and cases as these are a good addition to the Vostok catalogue.
> I hope Vostok continues to create other dials of a very uniquely Russian design.


I was just thinking the same thing. They look nice watches but not in any way with would distinguish them from thousands of other modern watches, and to me the appeal of Russian/Soviet watches IS that they look so different from the norm.


----------



## ThePossumKing

The dials being in English will make me give these K-39s a huge pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70

Increased Vostok fun..look forward to some of these coming to market.


----------



## _MS_

The one on the extreme left from the photo of K-39s is in my Watchlist


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt

Adding love for white Scuba Dude


----------



## Ketchup time

Any new updates? Like a kid before Christmas waiting for the dateless dude!


----------



## dzilla

Thanks for pulling this together! The 86 looks so good!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

Can't wait for the inverted scuba dude!


----------



## nealmn

many thanks for that info....I have a couple going on to get list


----------



## cuthbert

Ketchup time said:


> Any new updates? Like a kid before Christmas waiting for the dateless dude!


These two guys:










Should be available in late September.


----------



## Arizone

New picture


----------



## Coug76

Arizone said:


> New picture


I really like the dial in the 470 on the left.

The dial on the one on the bottom right will *not* be joining my collection...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## herdingwetcats

Thank you so much for the beauty of the ocean, of the merging with the soul of the universe that is surfing, and of the utter cold and ice: exquisite!!


----------



## herdingwetcats

Somehow I posted how glorious I think this video is at the end of page 9; hope you see it, comrade, and know how unique your video is Many thanks!!


----------



## herdingwetcats

Now that I have recovered my wits enough to be able to think after seeing the stunning video on of. 7, Here's what I think about vostok innovations. I was fascinated by and agree with many posts, and laud the comments about three-dimensional dials being better. Also QC: good to get a new watch with no glaring defects. Anyway, here's what I want, and am I just an alien thereby? I want an Amphibia in a ministry case, with a date, and a luminous dial. Am I just weird? Anyway, I'm gonna make one my own self if this is the case. Cheers!!


----------



## Bauta

Does anybody know the lug width of the K35/2?


----------



## sonics

If they would make a cushion case like the pam 's i would be very happy. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

A stainless/auto/200m version of this (left) case would be great. It's quite similar, and Vostok would still be "true to themselves"... Wishful thinking though!


----------



## mariomart

Bauta said:


> Does anybody know the lug width of the K35/2?


Lug width is 22mm


----------



## Arizone




----------



## Bauta

Man, those crowns look good! Much more to my taste than the previous ss crowns.

Do you know if they are coming, or if it is just a test?


----------



## cuthbert

Bauta said:


> Man, those crowns look good! Much more to my taste than the previous ss crowns.
> 
> Do you know if they are coming, or if it is just a test?


These are already available as far as I remember.


----------



## Bauta

cuthbert said:


> These are already available as far as I remember.


I have never seen these before. There are some pretty new ss crowns available on Meranom, but they don't really appeal to me.


----------



## Zany4

Bauta said:


> I have never seen these before. There are some pretty new ss crowns available on Meranom, but they don't really appeal to me.


I think those crowns pictured are the new SST ones, same as Meranom is currently selling. The edge bevel seems similar, but they are not the same as the SST crown on the new Neptunes. I have bought a couple of each type of Meranom's new SST crowns to replace the crowns of my collection, so hopefully someone can comfirm as I don't expect delivery until late August.


----------



## Bauta

Zany4 said:


> I think those crowns pictured are the new SST ones, same as Meranom is currently selling. The edge bevel seems similar, but they are not the same as the SST crown on the new Neptunes. I have bought a couple of each type of Meranom's new SST crowns to replace the crowns of my collection, so hopefully someone can comfirm as I don't expect delivery until late August.


Do you mean this crown?








This is not the same as the crown posted by Arizone:


----------



## haejuk

Those crowns are quite different than the ones available for purchase on Meranom's site right now. I got one for my 710 scuba dude and found that the extremely dull brushing didn't match the case at all and I am back to the stock crown. I would order the crowns Arizone pictured in a heartbeat.

I may try polishing the crown once my second one arrives (ordered it for another watch before the first one arrived). I would hate to waste a cape cod cloth just polishing one crown.


----------



## SinanjuStein

The wait is killing me. I'm seriously tempted by ordering a SRP773 and waiting for the K39's which will be hopefully released in November.


----------



## Zany4

Bauta said:


> This is not the same as the crown posted by Arizone:
> 
> View attachment 8820170


Wow, you are all obviously correct. I think the shiny crown pictured is actually the crown on the new Neptunes (I have a silver one) without the Vostok "B" etching. On the more dull, currently for sale Meranom crown, the brushing may not be brushing at all, but tool marks from the machining process. It might be possible to polish the crown face a little but the scalloped edges would be tough to shine. Maybe a passivation in a weak acid or even citrus juice followed by buffing might do the trick over multiple attempts. Good thing they weren't expensive so I won't feel bad if I damage them or don't use them now.


----------



## cuthbert

SinanjuStein said:


> The wait is killing me. I'm seriously tempted by ordering a SRP773 and waiting for the K39's which will be hopefully released in November.
> 
> View attachment 8821170


I'm also pointing at the Seiko Turtle, in my case I was thinking about the PADI limited edition...the problem is that I'm waiting for the NVCh-30, I want to get a Doxa 300T and of course I'm working on the Slava project, PLUS I would like to make a 1967 reissue with paddle hands.


----------



## SinanjuStein

cuthbert said:


> I'm also pointing at the Seiko Turtle, in my case I was thinking about the PADI limited edition...the problem is that I'm waiting for the NVCh-30, I want to get a Doxa 300T and of course I'm working on the Slava project, PLUS I would like to make a 1967 reissue with paddle hands.


Too many things at once it seems?

Though not like i can afford it on what they pay soldiers here.


----------



## _MS_

Available now:

Russian Fashion Men`s Watch VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE VC 861033 | eBay


----------



## stadiou

When will the new Komandirskie 86's hit Meranom's site ?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

_MS_ said:


> Available now:
> 
> Komandirskie 861033


The seller says the case is stainless steel.

What else is he dishonest about?


----------



## taimurkhan

The new 670 case has become available in the SE range of Amphibias and it has a lug width of 20mm. One of the images of the new Amphibias in this thread showed the lug width of the 470 case to be 20mm, although I think the vintage 470 cases were 18mm. I understand that the new amphibia designs may not be finalised, but is it possible that Vostok would reintroduce the 470 case with 20mm lug width, instead of just introducing the 20mm 670 case to the classic amphibia range as well?


----------



## Arizone

taimurkhan said:


> The new 670 case has become available in the SE range of Amphibias and it has a lug width of 20mm. One of the images of the new Amphibias in this thread showed the lug width of the 470 case to be 20mm, although I think the vintage 470 cases were 18mm. I understand that the new amphibia designs may not be finalised, but is it possible that Vostok would reintroduce the 470 case with 20mm lug width, instead of just introducing the 20mm 670 case to the classic amphibia range as well?


Sorry, my post labels the new cases as 470, but the new model number is definitely 670 and not 470.

The 670 is based on old 470 but with a 2mm wider lug width and without sunburst brushing. I expect the 670 to be a straight replacement and that we will not see the 470 model number ever again. The same thing happened when they replaced the 020 with the 420, and so on.


----------



## cuthbert

taimurkhan said:


> The new 670 case has become available in the SE range of Amphibias and it has a lug width of 20mm. One of the images of the new Amphibias in this thread showed the lug width of the 470 case to be 20mm, although I think the vintage 470 cases were 18mm. I understand that the new amphibia designs may not be finalised, but is it possible that Vostok would reintroduce the 470 case with 20mm lug width, instead of just introducing the 20mm 670 case to the classic amphibia range as well?


According to the image posted by Meranom:










The 670 is bigger than the original 370/470 cases in all directions, I don't have an Albatros at hand at the moment but I remember a 39-40mm watch, and of course the 670 is considerably thicker as it's made for an automatic movement.


----------



## taimurkhan

Arizone and cuthbert

Thank you for the clarification, gentlemen.


----------



## messyGarage

I think it's an overall bigger case than the vintage 470. Looking at the measurements, my guess is that it'll take the wider bezels and the long type crown.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> The seller says the case is stainless steel.
> 
> What else is he dishonest about?


Let's not immediately vilify the seller - it's not like they're selling obvious frankens as NOS. They also list original Komandirskies as stainless also. I was going to say they are likely just copy/pasting descriptions without knowing the reality of the case materials; but the descriptions for the different cases are different and generally accurate otherwise. Still may be an honest mistake.



cuthbert said:


> ...and of course the 670 is considerably thicker as it's made for an automatic movement.


All you need to fit an auto movement into the 470 is the deeper caseback. The 670 case needn't be any deeper; but that's not to say it won't be.


----------



## cuthbert

saturnine said:


> All you need to fit an auto movement into the 470 is the deeper caseback. The 670 case needn't be any deeper; but that's not to say it won't be.


I doubt that: I have a Soviet 420 case for manual movements and it's considerably thicker than the current 420 for auto movements, even not including the caseback that is deeper as well (the last casebacks from Meranom, for instance the Neptun and the Gagarin, are even deeper with the result I find them uncomfortable)...hopefully this trend will stop, but I suspect the trend for bigger watches and "bigger wrist presence" has something to deal with it.

The 2414s is 4.14mm thick, while the 2416, is 2.16 thicker, I haven't measured the thickness of a Soviet Komandirskie but it's a nice and flat watch, I would say it's 11mm, the crystal of the Amphibia is thicker but if they were to contain the total thickness down to 15 mm it would be appreciate, alread a 39x15mm watch is quite thick at the wrist.


----------



## saturnine

cuthbert said:


> I doubt that: I have a Soviet 420 case for manual movements and it's considerably thicker than the current 420 for auto movements, even not including the caseback that is deeper as well (the last casebacks from Meranom, for instance the Neptun and the Gagarin, are even deeper with the result I find them uncomfortable)...hopefully this trend will stop, but I suspect the trend for bigger watches and "bigger wrist presence" has something to deal with it.
> 
> The 2414s is 4.14mm thick, while the 2416, is 2.16 thicker, I haven't measured the thickness of a Soviet Komandirskie but it's a nice and flat watch, I would say it's 11mm, the crystal of the Amphibia is thicker but if they were to contain the total thickness down to 15 mm it would be appreciate, alread a 39x15mm watch is quite thick at the wrist.


I'm no expert, & perhaps I am misunderstanding you, but below is my 470 case I traded for (I do not know if it is Soviet, I do not know when they stopped producing them), which came with the same caseback (shown below) as modern amphibians. I took the dial & 2416b movement from a modern 710 case and insert it into the 470 case & it fits no differently than in the 710. I will have to measure it's depth tonight.
















source:
Watches Parts New Classic Caseback for VOSTOK Amphibia 200 M Original Z59 | eBay


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> According to the image posted by Meranom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 670 is bigger than the original 370/470 cases in all directions, I don't have an Albatros at hand at the moment but I remember a 39-40mm watch, and of course the 670 is considerably thicker as it's made for an automatic movement.


The 470 is 38mm across and 46mm tall, by comparison. I'm guessing this keeps the proportions the same, but I dislike how the flat plane underneath the bezel is exposed.

Edit: Favinov's diagram above seems to have a weird curve around the sides of the 470, and adds an extra millimeter incorrectly by my eyes. The slope at the end of the lugs is wrong too.


----------



## cuthbert

Yes it is evident that the bezel is too small for the case, that style is a perfect 39mm diameter and fits the 420SE and the Nepture as a glove but it's evidently too small for a 41mm case, in one of the designs they used the bezel for the 090 but I don't like the effect, I would be needing to find somebody who can remake this bezel:










In SS and at least 40mm of diameter.

Also the green numbers are way better than the white ones, however they look "wrong" on the 420SE, I assume when I'll have the Albatros I'll swap the movements.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> Let's not immediately vilify the seller - it's not like they're selling obvious frankens as NOS. They also list original Komandirskies as stainless also. I was going to say they are likely just copy/pasting descriptions without knowing the reality of the case materials; but the descriptions for the different cases are different and generally accurate otherwise. Still may be an honest mistake.


I wish this were so. He has been made aware of this error several times, and after over a year of using this description, the error remains.

The temptation to list a case as 'Stainless Steel' can be great since it is a valued attribute.

I have sent him a message stating that we here would like to recommend him as a Vostok seller but he must correct the description before we can fully and enthusiastically recommend him.

----

_I am 'mattbeme' : my WUS account has crashed and must be repaired. _


----------



## meranom

stadiou said:


> When will the new Komandirskie 86's hit Meranom's site ?


yes
soon


----------



## wtma

Any new news about this? ETA date maybe? Coz I don't think I can stare at that 470 Scuba dude any longer, I need to have it!


----------



## ghemml

We need more 1967


----------



## javier.nisa.avila

anyone know when will sell the new komandirskie's K-39???


----------



## Arizone

javier.nisa.avila said:


> anyone know when will sell the new komandirskie's K-39???


Reported October-November 2016.


----------



## javier.nisa.avila

Thank you so much!!!! @Arizone


----------



## wtma

Arizone said:


> Reported October-November 2016.


Thank you, I'm getting my card ready. 
Do you know how much would it be priced? A rough estimation maybe.


----------



## Arizone

wtma said:


> Thank you, I'm getting my card ready.
> Do you know how much would it be priced? A rough estimation maybe.


It has not been said. I would estimate roughly a bit more than the latest K-34's which are $160-200, because of the higher water resistance and additional strap that is included. The tritium model will likely cost the most.


----------



## stadiou

meranom said:


> yes
> soon


Still no sign but Zenitar has them.....so when ?


----------



## kakefe

i saw this picture in russian forum about k-39 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javier.nisa.avila

In what forum you saw this image? please


----------



## Vamireh

javier.nisa.avila said:


> In what forum you saw this image? please


Here, I think.


----------



## tokareva

Somebody tell us what they are saying about the new models on the Russian forum please.


----------



## Vamireh

tokareva said:


> Somebody tell us what they are saying about the new models on the Russian forum please.


Nothing important. They (and I'm too) want the inscription in Cyrillic at least for Russia. And debate about tritium versus superluminova.


----------



## tokareva

Vamireh said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody tell us what they are saying about the new models on the Russian forum please.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing important. They (and I'm too) want the inscription in Cyrillic at least for Russia. And debate about tritium versus superluminova.
Click to expand...

OK, Thank you comrade Vamireh,I would prefer Cyrillic also.


----------



## kakefe

Arizone said:


> Sorry, my post labels the new cases as 470, but the new model number is definitely 670 and not 470.
> 
> The 670 is based on old 470 but with a 2mm wider lug width and without sunburst brushing. I expect the 670 to be a straight replacement and that we will not see the 470 model number ever again. The same thing happened when they replaced the 020 with the 420, and so on.


020 case showed up in meranom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

kakefe said:


> 020 case showed up in meranom.


Peculiar.

Edit: In other news, it looks like _somebody _got their hands on many of the new dials...

asap31 | eBay


































Vostok has also shared many pictures of a new classic-looking stainless steel crown prototype on the coming 016 Amphibian, and is suggesting they may come to all Amphibians next year. However, they are also asking users to vote between this new prototype and the old prototype with the extended top. The old prototype is vastly winning, so I would not get too attached to the new one below, but perhaps we may see both. Don't get confused with the third smoother type that Meranom already offers that will likely be supplied on the new Komandirskies.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I prefer the new prototype crown.

The extended top version that Meranom sells now, when a large bezel is installed on the smaller cases, is just as difficult
to grasp as the standard original crowns because the knurling does no extend to the top.

Also, I prefer the simple, utilitarian appearance of the original crown. It is very 'Russian' and unique.
The new extended top styles are very nice, but they are more generic in appearance.


----------



## drbobguy

These 2017 prototypes were posted today on the official Vostok page on Russian social media (VK):


----------



## kakefe

I liked black sea... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

Gosh, am I glad I found this thread!? Proof that Santa is for real! Just love so much of it!


----------



## VWatchie

linuxs said:


> unfortunately I do not see versions in 24 hours 
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, that sure is a bit of a shame! I associate Russian watches with science and logic, and what could be more logic than a 24 hour dial? The simple logic is that a day has 24 hours, hence a watch should have 24 hours. It takes a while getting used to reading a 24 hour dial, but once that period is over it is a great way to tell the time of day. And, it looks so special compared to mainstream 12-hour dials. We just have to have some of these time pieces with 24 hour dials. Santa, c'mon now, be a sport! ;-)


----------



## cuthbert

drbobguy said:


> These 2017 prototypes were posted today on the official Vostok page on Russian social media (VK):
> 
> View attachment 9630530


Interesting, Dmitry confidentially informed me months ago that Vostok about to reissue some of the old Amfibias, including the Scuba and the Red Sea, and now finally I see them.

The Scuba looks different from mine, though, the one with the blue dial appears to be a completely new design that I consider quite attractive.


----------



## Arizone

drbobguy said:


> These 2017 prototypes were posted today on the official Vostok page on Russian social media (VK):
> 
> View attachment 9630530


Thanks for sharing. As the photo is a bit hard to make out, I want to reshare these renders that Meranom created forever ago, since it seems nothing has changed other than the Red Sea's crown guard. Can't be sure if all of these different colors for each model will be available, but you can get a better idea.


----------



## sonics

Does the blue one have a crown guard in pam style? I like that cushion case very much. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody know what kind of price range to expect on these?


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> Does anybody know what kind of price range to expect on these?


Hopefully the same as the old Amfibias, $200 ballpark.


----------



## batteksystem

Красиво, просто красиво

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-D858HK 發送


----------



## batteksystem

sonics said:


> Does the blue one has a crown guard in pam style? I like that cushion case very much.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


You mean the "reef" with blue dial? I think that is not a crown guard. However i would like to get the yellow one.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-D858HK 發送


----------



## Arizone

sonics said:


> Does the blue one has a crown guard in pam style? I like that cushion case very much.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Seems like it, just like the old ones but with a much needed grippier crown. I highly recommend.


----------



## herdingwetcats

Sigh....here's what I want, maybe I'll actually have to put it together my own self: 1) per long-standing amphibian tradition, affordable; 2) lume dial; 24-hour movement. Sigh.


----------



## Arizone

herdingwetcats said:


> Sigh....here's what I want, maybe I'll actually have to put it together my own self: 1) per long-standing amphibian tradition, affordable; 2) lume dial; 24-hour movement. Sigh.


There was a thread awhile ago about custom dials, using glow-in-the-dark strips to create applied indices. I imagine the same principle could be applied to the entire dial in a 24-hour design, or simply using glowing paint instead of strips. You would need to start with a 24 hour model though like a cheap K35.

The K34's aren't a bad compromise either with a lume dial and a separated 24 hour hand if you can find one in stock, I know I saw one not long ago.

If you could find the K34's GMT movement separate, you could fit it under a 12 hour full-lume dial, then add a 24 hour bezel. Komandirskie.com had such a lumed 12-hour model, but seems to have sold out, so along with sourcing the movement this would be very difficult.


----------



## cuthbert

herdingwetcats said:


> Sigh....here's what I want, maybe I'll actually have to put it together my own self: 1) per long-standing amphibian tradition, affordable; 2) lume dial; 24-hour movement. Sigh.


I would recommend to get a 670 24h and send it to Favinov.


----------



## DerangedGoose

This has probably been discussed, but are there any plans for Cyrillic dials? Especially in the compressor style case?


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

Does anyone have news on the K35/II? Been waiting eagerly for quite a while now


----------



## Arizone

Couple new pictures of 150 Amphibians, looks like they're coming soon. These look like chrome bezels, unlike the bezel inserts in the mockups, but maybe the pip is at least lumed. I cannot confirm. The date also looks bolder, no? Perhaps these intend to replace the 710 line due to similarity.




















GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> Does anyone have news on the K35/II? Been waiting eagerly for quite a while now


Nothing yet. If not by the holidays, then not until mid January and beyond. I imagine they will coincide with the new 670 Amphibians.


----------



## wtma

Let them coming!


----------



## DeanR

Yes! Can't wait!


----------



## alexir

Arizone said:


> Couple new pictures of 150 Amphibians, looks like they're coming soon. These look like chrome bezels, unlike the bezel inserts in the mockups, but maybe the pip is at least lumed. I cannot confirm. The date also looks bolder, no? Perhaps these intend to replace the 710 line due to similarity.
> 
> Nothing yet. If not by the holidays, then not until mid January and beyond. I imagine they will coincide with the new 670 Amphibians.


I got a few of the new dials separately on eBay (white and black waves, sniper etc) and they look great. Can't wait for the new 150 and 670 to be released. I kind of like all of them - will be extremely hard to decide or at least prioritize


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Arizone said:


> Couple new pictures of 150 Amphibians....
> 
> The date also looks bolder, no?
> 
> Perhaps these intend to replace the 710 line due to similarity.


Yes, date is bolder, easier to see.

I like the 4.30 date window. I have been drilling or cutting my own 4.30 windows because I think they look good.

I hope they do not discontinue the 710.
Producing the 150 case is easy because it is basically a 090 with the lug shroud removed. 
Cheaper to produce.
The 710 has nice angles the 150 does not have.


----------



## batteksystem

Looks good, but i actually prefer watch without date. I dont want to adjust it.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-D858HK 發送


----------



## Vamireh

Komandirskie K-39 alredy available!
But where can I buy them? :roll:


----------



## kakefe

Vamireh said:


> Komandirskie K-39 alredy available!
> But where can I buy them? :roll:


as they said in the russian forum :
they will be on sale www.komandirski.com on monday ..meranom in a week .. the prices will be round20.000 ruble for 390736 and 15000 ruble for 390635 and 390638

fyi: currently rur/$ rate is 64,70 which came up from 62,80 after US elected their new president.

here are some photos shared in the forum

















instagram @watchcolony


----------



## SinanjuStein

kakefe said:


> as they said in the russian forum :
> they will be on sale www.komandirski.com on monday ..meranom in a week .. the prices will be round20.000 ruble for 390736 and 15000 ruble for 390635 and 390638
> 
> fyi: currently rur/$ rate is 64,70 which came up from 62,80 after US elected their new president.
> 
> here are some photos shared in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


It seems that my patience paid off.

And i was VERY tempted to get a SRP77X.

Andrey.


----------



## DerangedGoose

That tritium model is lovely. Wish it had Cyrillic though...


----------



## cuthbert

SinanjuStein said:


> It seems that my patience paid off.
> 
> And i was VERY tempted to get a SRP77X.
> 
> Andrey.


I have too many new Vostoks but this one looks like a decent alternative to the Glycine Airman.


----------



## Vamireh

Komandiskie K-39


----------



## Aeterno

Vamireh said:


> Komandiskie K-39


Fainted when I saw the prices, Vostok becoming like Raketa? Free EMS, indeed.


----------



## SinanjuStein

cuthbert said:


> I have too many new Vostoks but this one looks like a decent alternative to the Glycine Airman.


Just ordered it.

Worst case scenario It'll be a catch and release, but i doubt it.

Now its time to get a couple of 24mm straps.


----------



## rothko

SinanjuStein said:


> Just ordered it.


Bravo!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I find the price fair... Still a lot of nice features for the price


----------



## mariomart

jose-CostaRica said:


> I find the price fair... Still a lot of nice features for the price


I agree, the Tritium tubes are a premium feature and overall this looks like a Premium finish watch. Try to find a 200m dive watch with Tritium tubes for close to this price.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Just saw the size, 45mm and 17mm thickness, yikes! Definitely too thick, and if that 45mm is without the crown then its too wide as well, and I have 7.5'' wrists.


----------



## 2415b

DerangedGoose said:


> Just saw the size, 45mm and 17mm thickness, yikes! Definitely too thick, and if that 45mm is without the crown then its too wide as well, and I have 7.5'' wrists.


My thoughts exactly, at 45mm width and a 51mm lug to lug it is ginormous!


----------



## taimurkhan

DerangedGoose said:


> Just saw the size, 45mm and 17mm thickness, yikes! Definitely too thick, and if that 45mm is without the crown then its too wide as well, and I have 7.5'' wrists.





2415b said:


> My thoughts exactly, at 45mm width and a 51mm lug to lug it is ginormous!


Price, finish, features all make sense. *THE SIZE DOES NOT.*


----------



## alexir

My Seiko Sumo is 45mm with 52mm lug to lug and it's perfect for my 7.5'' wrists... The thickness of 17mm does seem a bit too much. From my experience, a lot depends on the shape, beyond the numbers. 

In any case I will be able to report on real life fit with one of these soon


----------



## Perdendosi

Wow! Auto tritium 200m WR for $300 is a great deal, IMO. But 45mmx51x17... Let's just say I'm excited to see it on other peoples' wrists.


----------



## SinanjuStein

Perdendosi said:


> Wow! Auto tritium 200m WR for $300 is a great deal, IMO. But 45mmx51x17... Let's just say I'm excited to see it on other peoples' wrists.


I'm more or less equally concerned here, and i have one in the mail.

But again, worst case scenario this turns into a catch and release.


----------



## wtma

Any news about when will the new Amphibia's hit the market? Estimated price?


----------



## Bauta

New Amphibias with 150 case available on Meranom now!


----------



## kakefe

Bauta said:


> New Amphibias with 150 case available on Meranom now!


I like the one with green dial.

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## alexir

Bauta said:


> New Amphibias with 150 case available on Meranom now!


Interesting - there seems to be some confusion on Meranom re correct category for these - the prices are not SE, but 3 out of the 4 new 150s appear under both SE and non-SE pages, and another one only under non-SE. I'm pretty sure non of them are SE though, but look nice!


----------



## meranom

alexir said:


> Interesting - there seems to be some confusion on Meranom re correct category for these - the prices are not SE, but 3 out of the 4 new 150s appear under both SE and non-SE pages, and another one only under non-SE. I'm pretty sure non of them are SE though, but look nice!


corrected


----------



## DerangedGoose

Is anyone else having an issue where the pages for SE watches appear in different languages, and will not allow you to change the language displayed?


----------



## 2415b

DerangedGoose said:


> Is anyone else having an issue where the pages for SE watches appear in different languages, and will not allow you to change the language displayed?


Yep the site has been messed since the k39 release last week.


----------



## mariomart

DerangedGoose said:


> Is anyone else having an issue where the pages for SE watches appear in different languages, and will not allow you to change the language displayed?


I find that if I change the language from the drop down menu up the top. and then select a link to a different page on the website, when the new page comes up it will be in the language you selected.


----------



## wtma

mariomart said:


> I find that if I change the language from the drop down menu up the top. and then select a link to a different page on the website, when the new page comes up it will be in the language you selected.


I got it works this way too.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bauta said:


> New Amphibias with 150 case available on Meranom now!


Why did you have to go and point this out? Now I want one! I was blissfully unaware of the cool looking 4 O clock date and the blue and green faces..
Chris


----------



## Zany4

Ordered one of the blue 150 case, a stainless crown, small glass caseback, and blue and red bezel. Have a Boctok mesh waiting for it. Been wanting a blue face watch for a while and it fits the look. Really like the wave pattern dial.


----------



## nuvostokguy

I just ordered the green dial 150 Amphibia Classic. Should be interesting to see how long it takes to get here with Christmas just around the corner!


----------



## Bauta

Cafe Latte said:


> Why did you have to go and point this out? Now I want one! I was blissfully unaware of the cool looking 4 O clock date and the blue and green faces..
> Chris


You will thank me when it arrives. You're welcome


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bauta said:


> You will thank me when it arrives. You're welcome


I will tell the missus it is all your fault 
Chris


----------



## Bauta

Cafe Latte said:


> I will tell the missus it is all your fault
> Chris


Feel free to put the blame on me 
(I suppose I'm at a safe distance)


----------



## cuthbert

taimurkhan said:


> Price, finish, features all make sense. *THE SIZE DOES NOT.*


Yes, I was thinking about getting the 390635...then I saw 45mm.

It's unwearable for somebody with a 6.5" wrist, the new Airman 1 is 36mm...just saying that.

It appears that Vostok is not becoming Raket, but Vostok Europe.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> Yes, I was thinking about getting the 390635...then I saw 45mm.
> 
> It's unwearable for somebody with a 6.5" wrist, the new Airman 1 is 36mm...just saying that.
> 
> It appears that Vostok is not becoming Raket, but Vostok Europe.


Not only is it 45mm in dia, it's 17mm thick! It'll wear like a wall clock on anyone's wrist! 43mm tends to be the hard limit for me, I wont by anything bigger.


----------



## tokareva

I have a theory about the size of the k-39 models, but may be completely wrong.Is it possible the increased diameter is because of the thickness? I have the k-34 and the description says 42 mm,but it's very thick,I don't know how thick, but it looks like the same thickness as the k-39.Anyhow I really wish the k-34 could be bigger,because its so thick it makes the diameter look small and the watch looks unbalanced to me.The new k-39 might look big at 45 mm but might look worse if it were smaller in diameter is what I'm trying to say.However I'm still going to hold out for the new Amfibia models.


----------



## cuthbert

I think it's due to the exhibition caseback.


----------



## SinanjuStein

tokareva said:


> I have a theory about the size of the k-39 models, but may be completely wrong.Is it possible the increased diameter is because of the thickness? I have the k-34 and the description says 42 mm,but it's very thick,I don't know how thick, but it looks like the same thickness as the k-39.Anyhow I really wish the k-34 could be bigger,because its so thick it makes the diameter look small and the watch looks unbalanced to me.The new k-39 might look big at 45 mm but might look worse if it were smaller in diameter is what I'm trying to say.However I'm still going to hold out for the new Amfibia models.


Soon we will know, when it arrives i'll compare it to a few watches i have.


----------



## Dave2006

I have never owned a watch as large as the K39 but hope it will be OK on nearly 8'' wrist.

My purchase inspired my wife to purchase a Vostok Europe Ladies N1 which at 40mm I think is quite large. It has Seiko kinetic movement, looks good and was a good price. To be honest I would not purchase VE, dare I say it they are not proper Russian watches.

My K39 is according to tracking just about to arrive in the UK, can't wait 

Got into Russian watches when I bought a simple white faced Raketa in a flea market in Serbia, have sold or given away my vintage watches and now have a new Neptune a Megapolis and soon the K39, maybe a white faced Amphibia to finish a small collection


----------



## 2415b

SinanjuStein said:


> Soon we will know, when it arrives i'll compare it to a few watches i have.


That's the thing, there is no reason for that watch to be as thick as it is. 17mm is massive for a watch that isn't a chrono.


----------



## alexir

My new K39 just arrived. Very happy with it. The case size is fine on my 7-7.5 wrist. The thickness doesn't bother me at all either. It's mainly caused by the additional thickness of the glass case back, but visually the case looks much slimmer and in my eyes quite proportional to the overall massiveness (in a good way) of the watch. I love the design of the face of my specific model, and the tritium is a great feature to have as well.

Bottom line, definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## Dave2006

alexir said:


> My new K39 just arrived. Very happy with it. The case size is fine on my 7-7.5 wrist. The thickness doesn't bother me at all either. It's mainly caused by the additional thickness of the glass case back, but visually the case looks much slimmer and in my eyes quite proportional to the overall massiveness (in a good way) of the watch. I love the design of the face of my specific model, and the tritium is a great feature to have as well.
> 
> Bottom line, definitely a keeper for me.


Looks great and pleased to hear that the size is no problem, enjoy ;D


----------



## Dave2006

alexir said:


> My new K39 just arrived. Very happy with it. The case size is fine on my 7-7.5 wrist. The thickness doesn't bother me at all either. It's mainly caused by the additional thickness of the glass case back, but visually the case looks much slimmer and in my eyes quite proportional to the overall massiveness (in a good way) of the watch. I love the design of the face of my specific model, and the tritium is a great feature to have as well.
> 
> Bottom line, definitely a keeper for me.


What are the supplied straps like?


----------



## alexir

Dave2006 said:


> What are the supplied straps like?


Thanks!

Didn't look at the extra rubber one too closely yet, but the leather one seems pretty high quality - fairly thick and soft. Have been wearing the watch with it today and unlike with the cheaper Vostoks I didn't get the urge to immediately swap it.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Cant tell from this angle but it looks borderline too big for your wrist


----------



## Dave2006

DerangedGoose said:


> Cant tell from this angle but it looks borderline too big for your wrist


What would you say is the minimum wrist size for a watch like this


----------



## alexir

DerangedGoose said:


> Cant tell from this angle but it looks borderline too big for your wrist


Agreed that very hard to see from the photo - it's the usual "close-up taken with a phone" phenomenon where all watches look too big. In reality it looks big but pretty reasonable, visually similar if not even smaller than a 090 in some respects .. I'll try to take more photos, but I'm not sure I'll succeed to visualize this...


----------



## DerangedGoose

Dave2006 said:


> What would you say is the minimum wrist size for a watch like this


Its also a factor of whether your wrist is round vs flat. In general I feel that the lugs of a watch should be fully contained within the borders of your wrist, with skin to show past them.


----------



## Dave2006

DerangedGoose said:


> Its also a factor of whether your wrist is round vs flat. In general I feel that the lugs of a watch should be fully contained within the borders of your wrist, with skin to show past them.


That makes sense.


----------



## saturnine

Tritium lume shot?


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> Yes, I was thinking about getting the 390635...then I saw 45mm.
> 
> It's unwearable for somebody with a 6.5" wrist, the new Airman 1 is 36mm...just saying that.
> 
> It appears that Vostok is not becoming Raket, but Vostok Europe.


My 2c on this watch, it is really huge IMO and why? My Squale is 14mm thick 44mm and 51 lug to lug and that is a 1,000m diving watch, it is 14mm thick as it needs to take massive pressures Squale 101 Atmos Ref 2002A Review - worn&wound
17mm is another 3mm more, why?
I dont want to put down anyone's purchase, actually it is a nice looking watch, but it is really very big, and the lugs stick out a long way too. My Squale is a big watch to wear, but the rounded tight lugs help it blend into the wrist.
Chris


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody know how thick the K-34 is?


----------



## Dave2006

My K39 arrived today. Very pleased with it, not too big for me nor too heavy, have fitted a Dassari distressed canvas NATO very comfortable.
I tried a Zulu 1.5mm thick strap which I found too thick, I have a Perlon on order am pretty sure that will work a treat.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Nice dial, but way way too thick not necessary, it is huge. My Squale gets the least wrist time for this reason, maybe I am getting old, but I dont want a weight swinging off my arm And thick gets bashed too. Just too big for no reason IMO, why so thick?
Chris


----------



## mariomart

Cafe Latte said:


> Nice dial, but way way too thick not necessary, it is huge. My Squale gets the least wrist time for this reason, maybe I am getting old, but I dont want a weight swinging off my arm And thick gets bashed too. Just too big for no reason IMO, why so thick?
> Chris


Chris I think the whole reason Vostok have made this model is to specifically target those buyers who want/need a wristwatch of substantial heft and size to match perhaps the size of the wearer or for a personal preference.

Personally I thinks it's a great looking timepiece and wouldn't mind one myself. I'm lucky that although I only have a wrist slightly larger than 7", my wrist is quite wide and flat so I think I could pull it off.

My 2 cents worth


----------



## rothko

Mariomart has a good point. I've seen a certain niche of collectors complain that anything under 47mm is too small. It's probably a smart move for Vostok to have a nice range of available sizes. That being said, I am lamenting the size personally because I could never wear it due to small wrists.


----------



## Dave2006

Cafe Latte said:


> Nice dial, but way way too thick not necessary, it is huge. My Squale gets the least wrist time for this reason, maybe I am getting old, but I dont want a weight swinging off my arm And thick gets bashed too. Just too big for no reason IMO, why so thick?
> Chris


For me it's not big or heavy, I have 8 inch wrist am 18 stone and 6ft 3 inches tall, I love my Neptune but it feels and looks too small. I have no real experience of many watches but it seems the display back adds a good few mm.

The Dassari canvas is very soft and the watch sort of squashes into it and my wrist reducing how tall the watch stands.


----------



## mariomart

rothko said:


> Mariomart has a good point. I've seen a certain niche of collectors complain that anything under 47mm is too small. It's probably a smart move for Vostok to have a nice range of available sizes. That being said, I am lamenting the size personally because I could never wear it due to small wrists.


Perhaps I could develop and market a prosthetic wrist enlarger for those lacking in that department ;-) lol


----------



## 2415b

Lovely watch, but again, such a bummer on the size. 43mm is where I draw the line unless is has a short lug to lug. Enjoy everyone! They do look great!!!


----------



## Cafe Latte

I dont mind the diameter, even bigger can look nice, put I dont like the thickness, it is thickness for thickness sake. No watch needs to be that thick, I get big guys needing a big watch for a big wrist, but I dont get why a watch needs to be so thick. 
Chris


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> rothko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mariomart has a good point. I've seen a certain niche of collectors complain that anything under 47mm is too small. It's probably a smart move for Vostok to have a nice range of available sizes. That being said, I am lamenting the size personally because I could never wear it due to small wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I could develop and market a prosthetic wrist enlarger for those lacking in that department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10056242&d=1480428248"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

An excellent idea Mario, but unfortunately Amazon and some others already have.Just wanted to save you some r&d time.And to let anybody that is intimidated by the K-39 know they have some viable options.


----------



## kakefe

My 150348 arrived from meranom. The dial is lighter green than expected and also has wave effect on it which seems nice. The case and bezel is too shiny. the bracelet is junk as usual. here are some quick crappy photos 

















instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Cafe Latte

Hmm, green is not what I thought it would look like, maybe now thinking blue, it is lighter than I thought too..
Chris


----------



## mroatman

tokareva said:


> An excellent idea Mario, but unfortunately Amazon and some others already have.Just wanted to save you some r&d time.And to let anybody that is intimidated by the K-39 know they have some viable options.


Holy moly that's creepy.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I wasn't sure about that green in the Meranom store..... but now ...I think I likes it .

Do you think you will mod this watch , other than just changing the strap ?

Love to see it on a green strap , although I think it may be difficult to match the dial exactly.

Dont forget to post us all some photos .



kakefe said:


> My 150348 arrived from meranom. The dial is lighter green than expected and also has wave effect on it which seems nice. The case and bezel is too shiny. the bracelet is junk as usual. here are some quick crappy photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Arizone

The remainder of the models for this year? K35 with steel crown, bezels still brass. Full steel models in plans for next year.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I wasn't sure about that green in the Meranom store..... but now ...I think I likes it .
> 
> Do you think you will mod this watch , other than just changing the strap ?
> 
> Love to see it on a green strap , although I think it may be difficult to match the dial exactly.
> 
> Dont forget to post us all some photos .


Yes I was not sure on that green, but I keep coming back to your pics to have another look. Green or blue, green or blue?
Chris


----------



## sonics

Arizone said:


> Seems like it, just like the old ones but with a much needed grippier crown. I highly recommend.


Any News about that case? When will it be available?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boneyfrog

sonics said:


> Any News about that case? When will it be available?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


The Ambifia Red Sea is sold out on both Meranom and Chistopolcity.


----------



## sonics

Damned! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

I can't find where Meranom ever listed the Red Sea as in stock or out of stock,how much were they? Are these models like the SE models or regular production watches like K-34 or something? I see where Chistopol has them listed out of stock ,but they are usually more expensive on things.Thank you.


----------



## meranom

Many watches moved to archive
https://meranom.com/archive/red-sea/


----------



## alexir

boneyfrog said:


> The Ambifia Red Sea is sold out on both Meranom and Chistopolcity.


I believe the sold out Red Sea models are the old ones and not the upcoming new ones. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## TheUnflushedToilet

Yes, that is correct.
New Reef, Red Sea, Black Sea and Scuba models are coming out in 2017 
and don't forget the Amphibia 1967 
But i think they are more likely to be released by the end of the year


----------



## alexir

Micro review - now that I received the new 150, it's interesting to compare to the ministry case. On photos the two seem very very similar, but in person there are definitely differences - the 710 looks more refined, sophisticated and 3D - with additional curves and visual elements. The 150 looks more minimalistic, flatter and thinner (in a good way as well). I put my new 150 on a SS bracelet and brushed the case, and really like the look. It would also be interesting to see how the different strap choices - NATO etc - would bring out the differences between the two cases


----------



## jpfwatch

Just checked the Meranon website and ordered the AMPHIBIAN SE 420454S with 24hour dial.
Checking the website daily has finally paid off.
It was the last one that was available. I hope it was not some error on the website (site has been a little messy lately).
I can't wait to get it.
I stole this picture from the website:









These are still available: 2x AMPHIBIAN SE 670454S (also 24hours)
and AMPHIBIAN SE 020675S (in all colors)


----------



## alexir

jpfwatch said:


> These are still available: 2x AMPHIBIAN SE 670454S (also 24hours)
> and AMPHIBIAN SE 020675S (in all colors)


Thanks for the heads up! I just grabbed the 24h 670... there is still another one left


----------



## DerangedGoose

Does the 24 hour dial come with a 24 hour movement?


----------



## Arizone

DerangedGoose said:


> Does the 24 hour dial come with a 24 hour movement?


Of course.


----------



## alexir

White dial wavy 150 appeared in Meranom. I really like the look of all the new 150s including this one...


----------



## watchdoc..

Arizone said:


> Of course.


A Funny one to ask.


----------



## Arizone

Probably not much interest here. Ladies model prototypes, 5 micron gold plating. Expected next year due to it being produced with the new machinery used to produce steel parts, like the coming bezels.


----------



## tokareva

They do look nice ,personally I'm not much into gold or Roman numerals(no offense to any Romans out there),I do ok up to about three and then I'm generally lost.Except for number five.


----------



## JacobC

I really like model 86, REALLY sharp. Might have to make some room...

When can we expect to see the chrome 86 out or did I miss out already?


----------



## Arizone

Jacob Casper said:


> I really like model 86, REALLY sharp. Might have to make some room...
> 
> When can we expect to see the chrome 86 out or did I miss out already?


They were already released but I don't think it was too widespread.

Here are some left, but I don't know the seller.

RUSSIAN Vostok MILITARY " KOMANDIRSKIE" WATCH #861033 new*,one year warranty | eBay
RUSSIAN Vostok MILITARY " KOMANDIRSKIE" WATCH #861030 new* | eBay
RUSSIAN Vostok MILITARY " KOMANDIRSKIE" WATCH #861029 new*


----------



## JacobC

Arizone said:


> Jacob Casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like model 86, REALLY sharp. Might have to make some room...
> 
> When can we expect to see the chrome 86 out or did I miss out already?
> 
> 
> 
> They were already released but I don't think it was too widespread.
> 
> Here are some left, but I don't know the seller.
> 
> RUSSIAN Vostok MILITARY " KOMANDIRSKIE" WATCH #861033 new*,one year warranty | eBay
> RUSSIAN Vostok MILITARY " KOMANDIRSKIE" WATCH #861030 new* | eBay
> RUSSIAN Vostok MILITARY " KOMANDIRSKIE" WATCH #861029 new*
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## alexir

Fantasy










Reality


----------



## Arizone

New steel K35 bezels. They are debating whether to add black paint or not.
First batch of Amphibians 670, 150, and 160 with steel bezels expected this month to next month.


----------



## jagr

Hi
Has anybody got any news are the 470 (670) amphibias from the first post gonna be released?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

this is a beauty! new at Meranom's


----------



## stadiou

On the waiting list.....


----------



## Girolamo

jose-CostaRica said:


> this is a beauty! new at Meranom's


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4051977


----------



## nhn

Hello,
What is the size of this new Retro model ? Is it 44mm ? I could not find it on meranom website. I thought it's supposed to be listed under the Retro category, but I don't see it there.


----------



## Girolamo

nhn said:


> Hello,
> What is the size of this new Retro model ? Is it 44mm ? I could not find it on meranom website. I thought it's supposed to be listed under the Retro category, but I don't see it there.


Soldout! Model 540HdR


----------



## arktika1148

Looks a stunner for sure.
Hope the works bring out a 75th.
Perhaps un-numbered as they did with later K43 re-issues


----------



## Aeterno

The few, saw 16, that Meranom were selling recently and sold out, appeared to have a plain 540 style case back. Like my white dial 550. Looks like HDR had a very nice project love the dial and hands.


----------



## Girolamo

One of the first units, delivered ...











Proyecto Vostok k43 - Compra conjunta en Comando Rojo - Página 30


----------



## heimdalg

Available
https://meranom.com/en/vostok/retro/540/vostok-watch-retro-540hdr-no-number.html


----------



## Arizone

Stainless steel bezel and crown. Should be available soon, just as estimated. I think it's rather ugly, not quite as sleek as the old model.
Hopefully the bezel insert models are next in line for production.


----------



## Mickael Volpert

Not a fan of the bezel. It doesnt suit the dial Well. I also hope the bezels with inserts are coming soon.
But the little black circles around the lume dots on the dial are a nice touch though.

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Not sure where this image came from originally but it looks official. The same lineup as in my first post but with these full steel bezels instead of the insert ones. You can see a few of the dials changed slightly too.












>


----------



## kev80e

I hope they stick to the original design of the white dude which I want. The other bezel and dial would put me off. The 21 jewel to one side and black circles around the lume dots just looks weird . My opinion of course , others may think differently. ( They're wrong  )


----------



## Bauta

kev80e said:


> I hope they stick to the original design of the white dude which I want. The other bezel and dial would put me off. The 21 jewel to one side and black circles around the lume dots just looks weird . My opinion of course , others may think differently. ( They're wrong  )


I see why they chose the black circles around the hour markers, but the choice of the asymmetrical jewel count in place of the Vostok (B) makes no sense to me.


----------



## Arizone

The first one of these 160's I've seen listed, even though the dials have been available alone for some time. The crown and bezel look like the stainless steel on the 670 model Vostok just shared but I can't be certain just yet that this isn't just a test batch, like the wavy-line 150's that were abruptly released last year with the old brass bezel and crimped crown. If this is a full steel model like we've been waiting for then perhaps the 150's being released soon will be a refresh of the current ones but in full steel as well.

A bit odd they are mixing the polished bezel with the brushed case when they previously suggested them being uniform, and users voted in favor of the radial brushing. I think I liked the brushed bezel better but sometimes the contrast isn't bad. I'm also a bit disappointed if they ultimately decided not to paint the hour and minute hands like they originally showed.

Diver watch 200 m. mechanical russian VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN#160559 NEW 2017 !!! | eBay












>


----------



## Paw Patrol

Girolamo said:


> One of the first units, delivered ...


Is this a 42mm or 44mm? The 540HDR no-number is listed as 42mm x 11mm whereas the 540HDR with-number is listed as 44mm x 12mm.

Any idea what's with the no-number version, are these test batches?


----------



## Girolamo

Paw Patrol said:


> Is this a 42mm or 44mm? The 540HDR no-number is listed as 42mm x 11mm whereas the 540HDR with-number is listed as 44mm x 12mm.
> 
> Any idea what's with the no-number version, are these test batches?


42mm without crown...










Amphibia 710 vs K43 540HDR


----------



## drbobguy

And meranom has 25 of the K-43 project watches for sale:

https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-retro-540hdr.html


----------



## nhn

The description on meranom.com says 540HDR is 44 mm. That is a large watch.

• Watches with second hand.
• Automatic movement with 31 jewels.
• Shock resistant balance.
• Waterproof-30m.
• Silicate glass.
• Average daily rate at temperature 20±5°С -20, +60 seconds.
• Totally wound watches run not less than 31 hrs.
• Case size is 44 mm x h 12 mm.
• Leather belt.


----------



## nhn

The description on meranom.com says 540HDR is 44 mm. That is a large watch.

• Watches with second hand.
• Automatic movement with 31 jewels.
• Shock resistant balance.
• Waterproof-30m.
• Silicate glass.
• Average daily rate at temperature 20±5°С -20, +60 seconds.
• Totally wound watches run not less than 31 hrs.
• Case size is 44 mm x h 12 mm.
• Leather belt.


----------



## Uros TSI

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## crimper2000

Uros TSI said:


> RN3 Pro via TT


Apparently this is a teaser of the 50 year anniversary Amphibia.


----------



## rothko

Are the 2 little holes between the lugs charging ports for the lithium ion battery?

Oops, confused it with this: https://www.rt.com/news/319892-russia-military-smart-watch/


----------



## dutchassasin

Uh oh, those two holes could indicate a weird mounting of a rubber strap. So strap changing could possibly be troublesome.


----------



## JonS1967

dutchassasin said:


> Uh oh, those two holes could indicate a weird mounting of a rubber strap. So strap changing could possibly be troublesome.


It's a bit difficult putting an OEM strap on the 1967 (getting those little holes to line up while depressing the spring bars), but after market straps don't use these holes and go on fairly easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

I sure wish they would give a hint of what the front of that 1967 will look like. Last night I preorder the new 670 Scuba Dude model, and now I see this! Now I have something to look forward to. : )


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> Are the 2 little holes between the lugs charging ports for the lithium ion battery?
> 
> Oops, confused it with this: https://www.rt.com/news/319892-russia-military-smart-watch/


The first 1967 from 2007 had a strap with two pins that fit inside these two lug holes, it appears the new 1967 will be a perfect copy of its predecessor, given that that case does not belong to an original one.


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> it appears the new 1967 will be a perfect copy of its predecessor, given that that case does not belong to an original one.


I think it's unlikely they would be exactly the same a decade later, going through a Chinese manufacturer mind you, and that this must be an old model. You can also consider the previous evidence we have suggesting otherwise.


----------



## cuthbert

Then it necessary follows that case is from a NOS stock of the previous model.

I don't have a old 1967 but those who have can confirm or deny that the laser engraving is the same.


----------



## elsoldemayo

No 0124/1967 engraved on it would confirm it's the old caseback and the numbering contradicts the information in the post Arizone linked, an initial 500 and more if demand is there.
So new news


----------



## mrwomble

I hope the reissue uses a case shape like the 40th anniversary one. That one was gorgeous.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

cuthbert said:


> Then it necessary follows that case is from a NOS stock of the previous model.
> 
> I don't have a old 1967 but those who have can confirm or deny that the laser engraving is the same.


It is the exact same engraving yes


----------



## heimdalg

A reissue of the reissue for 40 years is not exactly what I want from Amfibia 50 years.


----------



## Derek N

mrwomble said:


> I hope the reissue uses a case shape like the 40th anniversary one. That one was gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


I was hoping the case shape would be different as I already have the previous model; but I am okay with it. I hope that they have fixed the mineral crystal issue for this one; maybe a sapphire crystal upgrade?



heimdalg said:


> A reissue of the reissue for 40 years is not exactly what I want from Amfibia 50 years.


So true, Seeing that the case is exactly the same. I am hoping that maybe there will be a change in the bezel, dial, hands at least.


----------



## Arizone

Looks like they could be revisiting the chamfered crown they suggested a while back in a poll, which did vastly win user favor over the unchamfered one they decided to offer on the new models anyways. This new chamfer is shallower than the older one they showed which I think looks great. Also, this was specifically mentioned as a prototype for the 670 models, so maybe those new models, and the dark green-blue dials shown but not released, will be introduced with those lovely black bezels and this new crown. We can only hope.

Edit: Stated if these crowns perform well they will be released in a month or two.

Left to right comparison: K35 crown (polished?), new Amphibian crown, old chamfered prototype
All others: Regular brushed K35 crown, and a bunch of new chamfered prototypes


----------



## Arizone

Another poll, more wavy dials! I say they're much nicer than the current 160 models. I chose 1,3,6, and apparently so did everyone else, with the only controversy being between the two less-impressive green models.



















One comment made by Vostok says they have not been able to "master" the equipment for bezel inserts, and would not buy (outsource?) them. This explains the recent models being as they are. Whether this means inserts are still coming or not, I do not know.

In other news, a user posted pictures of these two models that I have never seen before. The applied numbers are unusually nice and as I suspected these dials were produced back in 2008-2010, Vostok confirmed. You're not likely to find anything like them ever again. Keep in mind these still have the chromed bezel and crimped crown.

Vostok Amphibian russian diver watch orologio russo 150278 | eBay
Vostok Amphibia orologio russo russian diver watch 150282 | eBay


----------



## Ketchup time

Any news on the no date 670 dude?


----------



## meranom

Ketchup time said:


> Any news on the no date 670 dude?


670919 and 970920 available


----------



## Ketchup time

meranom said:


> 670919 and 970920 available


Thanks Meranom


----------



## Arizone

┐('～`；)┌


----------



## jose-CostaRica

really cool!!


----------



## tokareva

They look fantastic, particularly the top middle one.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Arizone said:


> ┐('～`；)┌


Oh bleep I am going to have to buy another watch..
Chris


----------



## mrwomble

Any idea when these will be available?


----------



## DerangedGoose

200m Komandirskies! I hope the 24 hour variant comes with a no date version, but date at 6 is better than date at 3


----------



## linuxs

[QUOTE = Caffè Latte; 40903042] Oh bleep Ho intenzione di dover acquistare un altro orologio .. 
Chris [/ QUOTE]
hoping that 16 and 18 are in the right position


----------



## mrwomble

linuxs said:


> [QUOTE = Caffè Latte; 40903042] Oh bleep Ho intenzione di dover acquistare un altro orologio ..
> Chris [/ QUOTE]
> hoping that 16 and 18 are in the right position


No, that's just how time works in Russia.


----------



## randb

Cafe Latte said:


> Oh bleep I am going to have to buy another watch..
> Chris


Two middle ones are nice. Middle bottom best of the two.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

Those new Komandirskies are very nice but i'd love to see a flat 200m Komandirskie with 2409 and/or 2414 movement.


----------



## Aeterno

The 650s they seem like mock-ups if they did become produced then I like the 24-hour dial. Hope calendar rings are black.

Edit: Why do 24-hour dials have midnight at the top, midday at the bottom? I'd like it the other way around so the left of dial was morning, right of dial was afternoon and evening. In those designs why not have (B) logo on all the dials instead of only the 24-hour dial. And the same comment for the red star and rank chevrons, have them included on all the dials. Consistency = good design.


----------



## cuthbert

Aeterno said:


> Edit: Why do 24-hour dials have midnight at the top, midday at the bottom? I'd like it the other way around so the left of dial was morning, right of dial was afternoon and evening.


Agreed...never understood why midnight is on the top.


----------



## Sanjuro82

Arizone said:


> ┐('～`；)┌


Oh wow those look awesome. Any more info on these? Model number, price, availability date, etc...

Thanks so much!


----------



## Arizone

Sanjuro82 said:


> Oh wow those look awesome. Any more info on these? Model number, price, availability date, etc...
> 
> Thanks so much!


Haven't seen any other info yet. Maybe Meranom can confirm but I'm guessing all bezel insert models are still slated for later this year along with the anniversary model. When I made the first post with the blue prototype I didn't believe making Komandirskies with such an iconic Amphibians case was really in the works. They really are blurring the line.


----------



## Mickael Volpert

Vostok said on their VK page that most probably bezel inserts would be abandonned for now as they were not able to master thr skill for producing them with their actual tooling. And budgets for new tooling were not granted. 

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

Screw the chevrons, go for just RED STAR!


----------



## Igor01

OKEAH said:


> Screw the chevrons, go for just RED STAR!


Agreed. The chevron is enough for me to reluctantly stay away from any new Vostok releases sporting them. This type of symbolic imagery doesn't jive with the Komandirskie and Amfibia DNA at all in my humble opinion.


----------



## alexwatch

Are there any more of 75th watches available


----------



## cman1120

Did I hear something about 200m Komandirskie??? If so (have not checked website recently) then I think I know which watch I am getting next..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Thanks for the informative post. Do you happen know if they are going to make new dials for komandirskie junior watches too. Also will they make blue dial for scuba dude or the will it still be the same greenish color scuba dude dial. TIA


----------



## Arizone

New bezels for Komandirskie in 650 case










i.e. this without insert


>


Uncut blanks


----------



## Uazhunter

I like this


----------



## tokareva

Why isn't anybody discussing this one?
They also have a video on Meranom's Facebook ,but I can't provide it.


----------



## Varyag87

Is there any consensus regarding the quality of the various Vostok diving watches - is the current "made in Russia" that can be found new on ebay better or worse than the ones made in the USSR?


----------



## Neruda

Varyag87 - the design of Vostok divers' watches such as the Amphibian have really changed very little over 50 years. What has fluctuated are the attention to detail and quality control, in part due to the economic history of the country.

Up to the late 1980s, most Soviet Vostoks had serial numbers on the movement and the case, suggesting perhaps more quality control. Some dials from this period are perhaps better made. From the late 80s, as the USSR began to unravel, economies were made. In the 90s, there were moments when the economic situation was desperate - and this translated into some very poor quality watches or design variations which have not passed the test of time.

If you intend to use your watch under water, do check and replace all the relevant seals on older models. This applies to all watches, not just Vostok.

Most modern Vostoks are very good indeed - but it is worth buying from the better dealers. Usually they will check the watches prior to sending them out, and if necessary, any guarantee will be honoured. *Meranom.com* is sort of the semi-official factory store, run by one of Vostok's designers at Chistopol - I've bought several with no problems at all, and prices are very competative with free shipping.


----------



## tokareva

I will add that this is unfortunately the only version they are showing, but apparently there will be two more Scuba models in regular stainless.


----------



## mrwomble

Interesting! Any word on pricing?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

mrwomble said:


> Interesting! Any word on pricing?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Some have asked but Meranom says they don't know yet.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Some have asked but Meranom says they don't know yet.


My completely uneducated guess would be around $250. The original Scubies were $149.05.


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> My completely uneducated guess would be around $250. The original Scubies were $149.05.


My Amfibia Scuba (one of the first watches I bought from Meranom in 2011) was $189. Honestly I prefer the original symmetric design.


----------



## mariomart

cuthbert said:


> My Amfibia Scuba (one of the first watches I bought from Meranom in 2011) was $189. Honestly I prefer the original symmetric design.


I was freakishly lucky to pick up my Orange Scuba from Ebay for $35 not long ago  I agree the old design appeals to me a little more.


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> I will add that this is unfortunately the only version they are showing, but apparently there will be two more Scuba models in regular stainless.


----------



## cuthbert

Those are old pics published around last Christmas, I find the blue one definitely attractive.

At that time I asked when they would have been available, the answer was 2017. Now I have some doubts about it.:-(


----------



## tokareva

I like that white Scuba,and agree about the old design being more aesthetically pleasing, however I think the new design is probably a lot more functional. It seems like it would be very inconvenient to operate the left crown on the older version while wearing the watch.


----------



## joecool

Why o why have they got a goddam black date wheel on the white scooby,It would be better without that weird date window as far as I'm concerned
The black faced scooby would also be better housed in stainless as well


----------



## Danilao

joecool said:


> Why o why have they got a goddam black date wheel on the white scooby,It would be better without that weird date window as far as I'm concerned


They seem to have spared the size of the dial, and now it's too small


----------



## Arvac

Arizone said:


>


OMG!


----------



## mariomart

Honestly Dmitry (Meranom) what's the chances of you tossing in a freebie "Boctok" pen with our orders? Pretty Please


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> Honestly Dmitry (Meranom) what's the chances of you tossing in a freebie "Boctok" pen with our orders? Pretty Please
> 
> View attachment 12505703


Just for Amfibia customers.

Remember, we are an elite!


----------



## oldfox

Got a notification in postage app - that I have a package from meranom - 454 gramm (around 1 pound) - meranom started to post the reefs?


----------



## oldfox

Yep - got notification at the meranom's site - status is "shipped".


----------



## tokareva

Looks like a new K-35 has appeared,unless it was already there and I missed it.Really nice!


----------



## Cafe Latte

Sorry not what I wanted to link to..


----------



## Cafe Latte

Arvac said:


> OMG!


What model is it I cant find it on the Meranom site?
Chris


----------



## meranom

Cafe Latte said:


> What model is it I cant find it on the Meranom site?
> Chris


350757
https://meranom.com/komandirskie-classic/35/vostok-watch-komandirskie-350757.html


----------



## Cafe Latte

meranom said:


> 350757
> https://meranom.com/komandirskie-classic/35/vostok-watch-komandirskie-350757.html


No I was linking to post 326 green dial Amphibia..
Chris


----------



## Arizone

Cafe Latte said:


> No I was linking to post 326 green dial Amphibia..
> Chris


As my post mentioned, this was a very limited run using new old stock dials that were somehow uncovered and then installed on new watches. It is unlikely you'll see it available again.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Arizone said:


> As my post mentioned, this was a very limited run using new old stock dials that were somehow uncovered and then installed on new watches. It is unlikely you'll see it available again.


Pity really nice dial..
Chris


----------



## Sanjuro82

tokareva said:


> Looks like a new K-35 has appeared,unless it was already there and I missed it.Really nice!


Very nice looking design.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

I couldn't resist and I pre-ordered the new Komandirskie 650539 for Meranom:








What do you think about it?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> I couldn't resist and I pre-ordered the new Komandirskie 650539 for Meranom:
> 
> What do you think about it?


Niiiiiiice....Loving that subdial.

I've ordered the very ugly one from this new bunch of Vostoks with the 24h movement.....Just need a 24h watch so I can look at it a little longer to work out what the time is..They say I need to exercise my brain to prevent dementia (too late I think)


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

My new toy has arrived


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Those tricky minxes at Boctok have posted this image of the Maybe Neptunes.


----------



## thewatchadude

"Technical" question: should these be called Neptunes or just Amphibias in 960 case ?
Nice anyway.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

thewatchadude said:


> "Technical" question: should these be called Neptunes or just Amphibias in 960 case ?
> Nice anyway.


I suppose if it has a Neptune symbol or the wording (usually in cyrillic) it can be called a neptune anything else is an Amphibian in a 960 case.


----------



## thewatchadude

Oops sorry hadn't seen the Neptune branding on the dial, only the Amphibia one. 
I'd rather have the Neptune logo than a double branding , but who am I to judge Vostok marketing strategy?

Then is that a loupe over the date window?


----------



## mattbod

It is good to see them firing on all cylinders again. I guess they will make primarily what their domestic market wants and it's a huge patriotic market. Nice to see the new stainless steel stuff coming along: a little more expensive but I may treat myself one day. However brass and its heft is something I always associate with Bostok.


----------



## haejuk

Am I the only one that noticed the sweet lug adapter on the 960 case? I really really need one of those.


----------



## mariomart

haejuk said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the sweet lug adapter on the 960 case? I really really need one of those.


Already available to buy from forum member IgorIV , look here Custom dials and hands. - Page 15 and PM him to order.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mariomart said:


> Already available to buy from forum member IgorIV , look here Custom dials and hands. - Page 15 and PM him to order.


Ahhh , but did you notice the paddle hands on the right hand watch?

Edit:-
I replied to Mariomart post..Sorry Mariomart I was supposed to reply to Heajuk.


----------



## Uazhunter

Beautiful comrade.
Congrats.



Confuse-a-cat said:


> My new toy has arrived
> 
> View attachment 12870917


----------



## Uazhunter

For when a reissue of this, Meranom?
I love those dials...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Looks like the new Komandirskie 020's are almost with us and couple of new 650's as well.

Link:- ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. 02 ?????? (http://vostokinc.com/catalog/komandirskie_s_apz/02_korpus/)









Link:- ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. 65 ?????? (http://vostokinc.com/catalog/komandirskie_s_apz/65_korpus/)


----------



## Marijn2

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Looks like the new Komandirskie 020's are almost with us and couple of new 650's as well.
> 
> ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. 02 ??????
> 
> View attachment 13032351
> 
> 
> ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. 65 ??????
> 
> View attachment 13032353


That looks great. Love the silver, black `n gold and green dial on 020 case. I Wonder when they will be available at Meranom. I think some of these dials actually will also be a great addition to the 710 line up.


----------



## Patski

I've seen some nice Vostok partners as well! This one in particular... Damn Meranom! I shouldn't go there!


----------



## Burning_Bridges

Has somebody already disassembled one of these new 020s? I would like to take the Komandirskie 020 and exchange parts with my Amphibias.
Unfortunately there are confusing answers on meranom. One says that the bezel would not fit, another was that the parts can be freely exchanged.

To clarify, I don't mean the unidirectional SE with a ratchet. I mean the 020s which look like they are variants of the new case, 2416 movement + various parts for Amphibias.


----------



## Marijn2

Burning_Bridges said:


> Has somebody already disassembled one of these new 020s? I would like to take the Komandirskie 020 and exchange parts with my Amphibias.
> Unfortunately there are confusing answers on meranom. One says that the bezel would not fit, another was that the parts can be freely exchanged.
> 
> To clarify, I don't mean the unidirectional SE with a ratchet. I mean the 020s which look like they are variants of the new case, 2416 movement + various parts for Amphibias.


I Did, it is totally interchangeable. I placed the movement and dial/hand combination which once were situated in a 120`s case to a 020`s case and then placed a 090 bezel on it. So, yes you can! 
Best,
Marijn


----------



## Burning_Bridges

1000x thanks Marijn2!!


----------



## Burning_Bridges

@Marijn2 I have another question, maybe you can also answer this: i.e. the crown, is this the length of the 710 or 110? I would keep the one with the 020 but thought of ordering another one of the spare ones with logo, and they come in 2 variants.


----------



## Marijn2

Burning_Bridges said:


> @Marijn2 I have another question, maybe you can also answer this: i.e. the crown, is this the length of the 710 or 110? I would keep the one with the 020 but thought of ordering another one of the spare ones with logo, and they come in 2 variants.


it is 100,110,150,090 lenght!


----------



## Burning_Bridges

Thanks you so much, you know everything!! Now, as to deciding wether I want the red or the white that will not be so easy. But it seems red is exclusive to the 650 case .. maybe that makes it easier.

What is your impression, how do they wear? I own a 110 and 710 that I modded with new dial and hands. I really like the dials and bezel on them the cases are just a tad massive. What I now want would be 20mm strap width, and it appears Vostok have also seen the need to have more of such options .. hence the new, more "Western" versions. Or so I think at least.


----------



## Marijn2

Burning_Bridges said:


> Thanks you so much, you know everything!! Now, as to deciding wether I want the red or the white that will not be so easy. But it seems red is exclusive to the 650 case .. maybe that makes it easier.
> 
> What is your impression, how do they wear? I own a 110 and 710 that I modded with new dial and hands. I really like the dials and bezel on them the cases are just a tad massive. What I now want would be 20mm strap width, and it appears Vostok have also seen the need to have more of such options .. hence the new, more "Western" versions. Or so I think at least.


I never wore a 650 actually, but the 020's case is a very comfortable one. It wears quite small (smaller than a 710 or 150 for instance) The only thing I really did not like on the 020 were the marks on the sides of the case caused by the milling machine, They are very visible under certain angles. I had some work on the case and I ended up sanding for quite some time until the marks were gone. After that I polished the case with a Dremel tool and polishing paste. Now it looks just fine. Maybe I am a bit too picky on these things, It might well be that you won't even bother


----------



## Marijn2

Burning_Bridges said:


> Thanks you so much, you know everything!! Now, as to deciding wether I want the red or the white that will not be so easy. But it seems red is exclusive to the 650 case .. maybe that makes it easier.
> 
> What is your impression, how do they wear? I own a 110 and 710 that I modded with new dial and hands. I really like the dials and bezel on them the cases are just a tad massive. What I now want would be 20mm strap width, and it appears Vostok have also seen the need to have more of such options .. hence the new, more "Western" versions. Or so I think at least.


Double post again.....


----------



## Burning_Bridges

Marijn2 said:


> I never wore a 650 actually, but the 020's case is a very comfortable one. It wears quite small (smaller than a 710 or 150 for instance) The only thing I really did not like on the 020 were the marks on the sides of the case caused by the milling machine, They are very visible under certain angles. I had some work on the case and I ended up sanding for quite some time until the marks were gone. After that I polished the case with a Dremel tool and polishing paste. Now it looks just fine. Maybe I am a bit too picky on these things, It might well be that you won't even bother


No, I know what you mean. The cases look really coarse in pictures too.

There are also "matte" cases on meranom that have little holes like they rusted them in acid or something. My interpretation that the (unloved) shiny finish was meant as a solution to the coarse quality of the finish. Now people want matte versions and they just leave them as they are. With an entire case going for 25$ that's probably to be accepted.


----------



## 24h

New caseback from Meranom to fit Amphibia models with a manual wind movement.
Should give your watch a thinner profile and wear a lot smaller!

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...-2409-2414-2403-manual-winding-movements.html


----------



## Uros TSI




----------



## audiomagnate

24h said:


> New caseback from Meranom to fit Amphibia models with a manual wind movement.
> Should give your watch a thinner profile and wear a lot smaller!
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...-2409-2414-2403-manual-winding-movements.html
> 
> View attachment 13363085
> 
> View attachment 13363087


Can you just take the rotor off and slap one of these on for a thinner watch?


----------



## 24h

audiomagnate said:


> Can you just take the rotor off and slap one of these on for a thinner watch?


That's exactly what I did, and the watch wears SO much better!
I removed the rotor, entire auto-winding module, and swapped mainsprings.
You can probably get away with just removing the rotor if you don't mind never truly knowing when your watch is fully wound :-d

Edit: With the automatic rotor bridge still inside the movement, there might not be enough clearance for the flat casebook...might need to test this.

Video of the mod (it might be kind of hard to follow along due to all the cuts I made):


----------



## 24h

New women's watches with 2403 movement: https://meranom.com/en/vostok/58/


----------



## hseldon

Those would be nice without the jewelled indices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentona

Are these the comeback of Vostok Prestige? https://meranom.com/en/vostok/prestige/?mfp=stock_status[5] Prestiges had Vostok-made cases. And much higher prices.


----------



## Chascomm

24h said:


> New women's watches with 2403 movement: https://meranom.com/en/vostok/58/


Any idea of the case size?


----------



## 24h

Chascomm said:


> 24h said:
> 
> 
> 
> New women's watches with 2403 movement: https://meranom.com/en/vostok/58/
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea of the case size?
Click to expand...

38mm case diameter, 18mm lug width.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Awesome thread!


----------



## 24h

Fully lumed bezel. I wonder if it's PVD or plastic like on the old Raketa divers?

https://giant.gfycat.com/AcceptableDarkIndri.mp4
https://t.me/meranomdotcom/65


----------



## Djokit

Confuse-a-cat said:


> My new toy has arrived
> 
> View attachment 12870917


Wonderful, where can I get this bezel? I have this exact same komandirskie on its way and I like the look of yours.


----------



## armanh

Something new is brewing...


----------



## Fergfour

You guys see the new SE's on Meranom today? I like this one, sort of a "Neptune-lite". (no textured dial, Neptune logo/text, and I assume without the numbered Neptune caseback). That bezel was used on the sandwich dial SE's from a couple years back:


----------



## Seamaster73

I spotted what looks like the closest thing to a Vostok Sub Date - with solid link bracelet:

View attachment 13884771


----------



## kompromike

Fergfour said:


> You guys see the new SE's on Meranom today? I like this one, sort of a "Neptune-lite". (no textured dial, Neptune logo/text, and I assume without the numbered Neptune caseback). That bezel was used on the sandwich dial SE's from a couple years back:
> 
> View attachment 13884741


Meranom had a run of these 420's back in 2017. Black ones on either a metal bracelet or a bund strap:








And blue ones like this on leather:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BTd_48kFGfG/


----------



## Fergfour

kompromike said:


> Meranom had a run of these 420's back in 2017. Black ones on either a metal bracelet or a bund strap:


Good to know. Guessing they had a couple leftovers, already on the "out of stock" list.


----------



## Animal Mother

alexir said:


> My new K39 just arrived. Very happy with it. The case size is fine on my 7-7.5 wrist. The thickness doesn't bother me at all either. It's mainly caused by the additional thickness of the glass case back, but visually the case looks much slimmer and in my eyes quite proportional to the overall massiveness (in a good way) of the watch. I love the design of the face of my specific model, and the tritium is a great feature to have as well.
> 
> Bottom line, definitely a keeper for me.


How much and where from?

Do they do a matte version?


----------



## Fergfour

Animal Mother said:


> How much and where from?
> 
> Do they do a matte version?


Meranom.com, Chistopolcity.com, Komandirskie.com


----------



## alexir

Animal Mother said:


> How much and where from?
> 
> Do they do a matte version?


Meranom, around $300 if I'm not mistaken. Seems to be out of stock now.


----------



## 24h

One dark gray Classica back in stock...I would get it if I didn't just buy a watch :-d


----------



## Fergfour

24h said:


> One dark gray Classica back in stock...I would get it if I didn't just buy a watch :-d


That didn't last long!


----------



## mrwomble

24h said:


> One dark gray Classica back in stock...I would get it if I didn't just buy a watch :-d


I've been checking Meranom's site just about every day hoping another Classica would come up, so thank you 24h!

This is one of those times where I don't mind the shipping wait from Russia as I have a watch arriving tomorrow that my wife doesn't know about, let alone this one!


----------



## mrwomble

PS there's still a green one showing as in stock, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## stevarad

Nice new dials for classic komandirskie lovers!

????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????.


----------



## stevarad

and what nice komandirskie is already here!!

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/k_28/komandirskie_chasy_280681/

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## amgpuma

fall in love with the Amfibia Reef black coated although my trouble could quick me out home if I bring another lady


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

stevarad said:


> and what nice komandirskie is already here!!
> 
> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/k_28/komandirskie_chasy_280681/


Drilled Lugs !!

A good advancement.


----------



## mrwomble

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Drilled Lugs !!
> 
> A good advancement.


Looks like they may actually be screw-in?


----------



## stevarad

mrwomble said:


> Looks like they may actually be screw-in?


it looks like that.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mrwomble said:


> Looks like they may actually be screw-in?





stevarad said:


> it looks like that.


This just gets better all the time!


----------



## amgpuma

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Drilled Lugs !!
> 
> A good advancement.


gradually they are getting up to date, would recommed a bit of customization, case, dials, hands, while ordering they will certainly success


----------



## amgpuma

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Drilled Lugs !!
> 
> A good advancement.


gradually they are getting up to date, would recommed a bit of customization, case, dials, hands, while ordering they will certainly success


----------



## Kotsov

ThePossumKing said:


> Hopefully these will be available through all channels and not just an SE or 'select sellers' scam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you repeatedly mention scam? What do you have an issue with?


----------



## amgpuma

Kotsov said:


> Why do you repeatedly mention scam? What do you have an issue with?


guess he means ukranian sort of "re-edition"


----------



## buddhawake

amgpuma said:


> guess he means ukranian sort of "re-edition"


As someone that English is not their native language I don't automatically associate "scam" with negative but rather with "scheme" a synonym of scam without the negative connotation (although it could be as well). So for benefit of doubt, let's assume is scheme.


----------



## Fanat

I don't know if it's been said already or not but I'm not about to read 40 pages. 

I expect them to put a spring on watch crowns so it wont feel cheap any more during adjustment, it's badly needed.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Fanat said:


> I don't know if it's been said already or not but I'm not about to read 40 pages.
> 
> I expect them to put a spring on watch crowns so it wont feel cheap any more during adjustment, it's badly needed.


It feels faulty or cheap... until you understand the engineering behind the wobbly crown. It's an unique feature that no other diving watch uses and has been working fine for decades so why to change it?

You need to understand the beast my friend, after that you'll appreciate it's weirdness.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Father of five

jose-CostaRica said:


> You need to understand the beast my friend, after that you'll appreciate it's weirdness.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Every day I learn more about the "beast" and with each day I appreciate it more and more.


----------



## stevarad

OMG!!!!

What fantastic watches!!!

What fantastic price!!!

I don't know what is more fantastic.

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/k-39/komandirskie_chasy_393780/

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/k-39/komandirskie_chasy_390778/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## sideways2

Cheaper at Meranon!!!

https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=86_158&product_id=1947

https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=86&product_id=1948


----------



## stevarad

I hope it will be even cheaper during time, as it is practice for those more expensive watches. 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## vintorez

Would be good if it had sapphire/acrylic and wasn't so massive. 45mm diameter, 51mm lug-to-lug and the thickness is 17mm!


----------



## stevarad

Something new and beautiful is cooking in Vostok kitchen..

http://vostokinc.com/news/obnovlenie_kollekcii_komandirskie_02k/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## abram357

stevarad said:


> Something new and beautiful is cooking in Vostok kitchen..
> 
> ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. ?????????? ????????? "????????????" 02?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I'm glad new stuff is coming out, but I'm pretty tired of the 020 case at this point :-d


----------



## stevarad

abram357 said:


> I'm glad new stuff is coming out, but I'm pretty tired of the 020 case at this point :-d


Yes, but this would be vostok release, and not meranom SE, so it means it would be cheaper, and for me, this is even better looking then most SE watches..and there is 24hr complication, which is superduper...


----------



## stevarad

..And if you look closer, in second, blurred photo, you can see there golden, dual tone variant!!!! Bezel seems to have black-gold color, and strap is also different suggesting dual/golden color variant...


----------



## stevarad

More info here

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/k_02/


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Info for those interested in Vostok Classica, particularly model 690B24 - with gray sunburst dial. I'm on the waiting list since June, so I've sent an email to Meranom asking what is going on and why I didn't get any notification about availability. Here is Meranom answer in fully:

"The factory does not currently produce these watch models.
the waiting list consists of several hundred people for each model.
sometimes the factory makes a few pieces of watches.
emails are sent in the order of adding to the waiting list in the amount in which we receive watches. No priority by country.

For example, there are 205 people on the waiting list for the 690b24.
And if the factory gives us 10 watches, then only 10 letters will be sent out by the first 10 waiting.
You are at position 27 on this sheet."

Dmitriy sent me also part of Waiting list where I can see my name and place.

Hope some of you will find this helpful.

Picture borrowed from internet.

Cheers

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb

Greatly appreciate this information. I've been waiting for an email regarding the grey and white dial since July. I keep checking the site every day. I just purchased a blue dial from the forum on Friday. That should hold me over until I can grab one of the other two.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## il giramondo

Based on the description of how the wait list works, I would venture a guess that when the factory produces some of these desired models that Meranom make them available on the website at the same time they send notices to people on the wait list. I've never been on a wait list yet instead checked the website regularly and managed to purchase a few that rarely are available. So it probably does payoff to check regularly.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

il giramondo said:


> Based on the description of how the wait list works, I would venture a guess that when the factory produces some of these desired models that Meranom make them available on the website at the same time they send notices to people on the wait list. I've never been on a wait list yet instead checked the website regularly and managed to purchase a few that rarely are available. So it probably does payoff to check regularly.


I have tried like you said for 2-3 months and they were always out of stock. That's the reason why I contacted Meranom. But some other colors are available also now, but not gray and white white blue hands.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Wooow part 1

http://vostokinc.com/news/kollekciya_chasov_komandirskie_k34/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Woow part 2

http://vostokinc.com/news/kollekciya_amfibia_chasy_reef/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## volgofmr

First pictures about the *030* Vostok


----------



## volgofmr

-- double post, sorry --


----------



## stevarad

volgofmr said:


> First pictures about the *030* Vostok
> View attachment 14674059
> 
> View attachment 14674061


There is very serious conspiracy in Vostok design center, against our wallets!!

This is so beautiful! And I need it!! And they know it!! They are worst than any deep state or masonic conspiracy. It is Vostok conspiracy, and I do not know how to deal it. So....I will just give them my money...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dutchassasin

030 vostok looks like copy of the raketa baikonur


----------



## stevarad

Does anybody can see difference between 02 and 03 cases?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mrwomble

volgofmr said:


> First pictures about the *030* Vostok
> View attachment 14674059
> 
> View attachment 14674061


Need! More! Pictures!


----------



## JC.Auck

volgofmr said:


> First pictures about the *030* Vostok
> View attachment 14674059
> 
> View attachment 14674061


I'm meant to be trying to save for a 3133 chronograph next year but this makes that difficult... guess I'll prepare for another Vostok purchase.



stevarad said:


> There is very serious conspiracy in Vostok design center, against our wallets!!





stevarad said:


> Does anybody can see difference between 02 and 03 cases?


I should just give them my bank account number for the future and they can just direct debit and mail me new models as they are released 

For the case differences they look extremely similar, I think that they are the same case but using a different number to differentiate between Amphibia and Komandirskie models? Amphibia 420 cases become 921 cases on Komandirskies, maybe something similar is happening here. Hard to say without more photos, hope we get some more soon!

JC


----------



## volgofmr

mrwomble said:


> Need! More! Pictures!


Here we are...


----------



## elsoldemayo

The blue dialled watch on the bottom row 

Take my money NOW!!!!


----------



## jimzilla

I will give them my wallet as well comrades. :-!


----------



## n736ra

those look super neat! any idea when they'll be available?


----------



## mrwomble

Some of these look identical to existing 020 'dirskies???


----------



## Kisifer

WOW those blues!!!!!


----------



## stevarad

mrwomble said:


> Some of these look identical to existing 020 'dirskies???


I think they will now mark those watches as 03, and old models as 02.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

NOOOOOO......

My heart just can not stand this well.

Vostok is bombing us without mercy....

New 17 case watches...

http://vostokinc.com/catalog/amfibiya_muzhskaya/17/

Loks like 71 or 150 upgraded versions. Beautiful!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JC.Auck

I really like that one, smalls seconds and a GMT hand on a nice dial! Too many decisions to make now...


----------



## JonS1967

stevarad said:


> NOOOOOO......
> 
> My heart just can not stand this well.
> 
> Vostok is bombing us without mercy....
> 
> New 17 case watches...
> 
> http://vostokinc.com/catalog/amfibiya_muzhskaya/17/
> 
> Loks like 71 or 150 upgraded versions. Beautiful!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Wow! Some beautiful new options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Sigh, there goes my watch budget.


----------



## thewatchadude

Nice but... this case looks very much to 150 to me. Also the 170863 is a bit too much, no?


----------



## elsoldemayo

stevarad said:


> NOOOOOO......
> 
> My heart just can not stand this well.
> 
> Vostok is bombing us without mercy....
> 
> New 17 case watches...
> 
> ????????????? ??????? ????? ?????? - ??????????? ????. 17 ??????
> 
> Loks like 71 or 150 upgraded versions. Beautiful!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Interesting, a GMT Scuba dude, the most significant modification to that classic I'm aware of and a couple of dials very obviously inspired by the old Compressor dial.


----------



## haha

Isn't it just a brushed 150 ?
It reminds me of the 320/470 couple.


----------



## stevarad

I need them all.


----------



## sideways2

Blue GMT right here LOL!!


----------



## mrwomble

thewatchadude said:


> Nice but... this case looks very much to 150 to me. Also the 170863 is a bit too much, no?





haha said:


> Isn't it just a brushed 150 ?
> It reminds me of the 320/470 couple.


Here's hoping it's a 150 case with better placing of the lug holes!


----------



## watch_watches

The 150 GMT looks great. When would these start popping up on meranom?
Also any news on more neptune stock? (the SE not the regular 96 line)


----------



## OrangeOrange

It already says out of stock. It's been sold out that fast?


----------



## Utva_56

It is limited edition, 250 off.


----------



## Utva_56

250 watches, limited edition.


----------



## sonics

Boring in my opinion. I don't understand why they are not able to make something really new. 

Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

I want them to bring back the radially brushed cases and the sunburst dials.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I wish there was some way of having a vote on this radial brushing idea and somehow sending a communal message to Vostok on how important it is to have this feature on what is basically retro style watch.
I have been waiting so long to get a radial brushed case for my 090 it just not funny....Mariomart ,you're good at this type of thing,why don't you setup a vote. I would love too but clearly i am a compoota luddite,as I am typing this my son laughing at my ineptitude.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I wish there was some way of having a vote on this radial brushing idea and somehow sending a communal message to Vostok on how important it is to have this feature on what is basically retro style watch.
I have been waiting so long to get a radial brushed case for my 090 it just not funny....Mariomart ,you're good at this type of thing,why don't you setup a vote. I would love too but clearly i am a compoota luddite,as I am typing this my son laughing at my ineptitude.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

See what I mean


----------



## Utva_56

Nice addition to the end of the 2019, Komandirskie 68K


----------



## 24h

Utva_56 said:


> Nice addition to the end of the 2019, Komandirskie 68K
> 
> View attachment 14692543


That would be perfect without the date window


----------



## LBPolarBear

24h said:


> That would be perfect without the date window


I'm with you on that!


----------



## haha




----------



## mrwomble

haha said:


> View attachment 14692945


That red is gorgeous!


----------



## thewatchadude

haha said:


> View attachment 14692945


Not for me but I have to admit this one is splendid!


----------



## stevarad

This is like a storm!!! For just few weeks, so many beautiful new options.

I hope it is some good sign for Vostok future.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## il giramondo

haha said:


> View attachment 14692945


The red dial is beautiful....I just wish they would put the same versions without the date indicator. I want to see the "3"!


----------



## il giramondo

haha said:


> View attachment 14692945


The red dial is beautiful....I just wish they would put the same versions without the date indicator. I want to see the "3"!


----------



## stevarad

il giramondo said:


> The red dial is beautiful....I just wish they would put the same versions without the date indicator. I want to see the "3"!


Also. I think that version with 2409 movement, without date window would be perfect!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch

I have one concern though since I didn't read the specs as I'm on road: would there be any defects in first batch if these watches are produced for the first time?


----------



## 24h

Doesn't it look so much better in this configuration?


----------



## mrwomble

Nice! I want the red dial, no date, in a stainless steel case please. With sprinkles. And a cherry on top.


----------



## stevarad

mrwomble said:


> Nice! I want the red dial, no date, in a stainless steel case please. With sprinkles. And a cherry on top.




Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## OhDark30

As an owner of the original, I personally like the date: it replaces a graphic element, and adds function
(I know this isn't a popular view among WIS 

This is now the 4th watch I've owned that has been homaged/ reissued


----------



## Arizone

It's hard to believe we're still seeing releases over three years later with that limited edition Scubadude. As this thread has become a bit unwieldy in size and most developments predicted here have since been completed I encourage someone to start a new thread for ongoing and future developments including the above Komandirskie.


----------



## Zany4

Got one of the blue GMT 170862. Going fast. Only like 5 left. ¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## bertispain

I have bought another 170863, it is a morvelluos model with the scuba dude...and I read that It will be a limited edition with 250 units. Do you know anything of that?
PS.: Sorry for my English.


----------



## Zany4

There was a previous comment that it was limited to 250 pieces. Not sure what the case back looks like. Blue dial and scuba dude did it for me. Have to put it on another strap though.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zany4 said:


> There was a previous comment that it was limited to 250 pieces. Not sure what the case back looks like. Blue dial and scuba dude did it for me. Have to put it on another strap though.


Did you buy directly from online.vostokinc.com?


----------



## tokareva

Rats! Wish I would have know they are limited. I couldn't decide if I liked it enough.Otherwise I would have taken a chance on one, it does look nice.


----------



## Zany4

bearwithwatch said:


> Did you buy directly from online.vostokinc.com?


Meranom had it and other 170 Amphibia Classic models. I think there is a part number discrepancy between the Meranom and vostokinc websites tho. Or Meranom has the pictures reversed and I'm getting the black dial GMT instead of the blue which would be unfortunate...


----------



## kakefe

I today grabbed 030935 ref komandirskie ..
I ll see what it looks like in new year.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

These new models are appearing out of stock to me for past 2 weeks, and yes I'm in their waiting list


----------



## NocturnalWatch

NocturnalWatch said:


> Info for those interested in Vostok Classica, particularly model 690B24 - with gray sunburst dial. I'm on the waiting list since June, so I've sent an email to Meranom asking what is going on and why I didn't get any notification about availability. Here is Meranom answer in fully:
> 
> "The factory does not currently produce these watch models.
> the waiting list consists of several hundred people for each model.
> sometimes the factory makes a few pieces of watches.
> emails are sent in the order of adding to the waiting list in the amount in which we receive watches. No priority by country.
> 
> For example, there are 205 people on the waiting list for the 690b24.
> And if the factory gives us 10 watches, then only 10 letters will be sent out by the first 10 waiting.
> You are at position 27 on this sheet."


Any news about Classica with Gray dial? I'm on waiting list since June, and every time I look at Vostok website, they are out of stock!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

The new ones at meranom look amazing

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## pmwas

2 days ago I ordered an Amfibia Reef GMT - can't wait


----------



## jose-CostaRica

pmwas said:


> 2 days ago I ordered an Amfibia Reef GMT - can't wait


Black or blue?

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## WindyCityWatch

bearwithwatch said:


> These new models are appearing out of stock to me for past 2 weeks, and yes I'm in their waiting list


Same here. Im trying to get a 030934/5/6 but all say Out of Stock. Hopefully more will be hitting shelves.


----------



## tokareva

A comrade on watch.ru just posted these, pretty nice.


----------



## dfwcowboy

zenitar has 1 170862 listed right now. 2 have been sold in the last 24 hours, so I don't expect it to last long. I ordered one from another seller (at a much higher price). I wish he had this listing up at the time. At any rate I don't expect this to last long and they seem to be very hard to find right now. If you have any desire to get one I suggest you jump on it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RUSSIAN-VOSTOK-AUTO-DIVER-200-METERS-WATCH-170862-NEW/143487918059?hash=item21688bdfeb:g:kVcAAOSwBY5eC3PY









If anyone has one of these it would be nice to hear about it. Although some have described this as a GMT, it doesn't appear to be a true GMT as the 24H hand is always synchronized with the 12H hand. The GMT functionality comes from the bezel. I could be wrong as I've never had a watch with one of these movements in my hands.


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks for the heads up. It's a bit expensive vs. "regular" price, but there appears to be none available anywhere at the regular price.

The movement is the same as this one, which has a generally more desirable case but looks cheaper. The novelty effect...

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/amfibiya/amfibiya_klassika/96k/chasy_neptun_960761/


----------



## dfwcowboy

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It's a bit expensive vs. "regular" price, but there appears to be none available anywhere at the regular price.
> 
> The movement is the same as this one, which has a generally more desirable case but looks cheaper. The novelty effect...
> 
> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/amfibiya/amfibiya_klassika/96k/chasy_neptun_960761/


I'm not sure what the "regular" price is if you can source these from inside Russia although I'm sure it's considerably less. I have a couple of friends who live there and another who commutes regularly to Moscow and has an apartment there, so if the discount is significant I could always get them to act as my proxy.

When Meranom had these in stock they were $103USD so Zenitar's price is pretty close. Personally I love a GMT as the feature is genuinely very useful to me. I've seen the 96 cases with that movement and I was almost ready to jump on one when my search for the 170862 or 863 proved frustrating.


----------



## dfwcowboy

dfwcowboy said:


> zenitar has 1 170862 listed right now. 2 have been sold in the last 24 hours, so I don't expect it to last long. I ordered one from another seller (at a much higher price). I wish he had this listing up at the time. At any rate I don't expect this to last long and they seem to be very hard to find right now. If you have any desire to get one I suggest you jump on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RUSSIAN-VOSTOK-AUTO-DIVER-200-METERS-WATCH-170862-NEW/143487918059?hash=item21688bdfeb:g:kVcAAOSwBY5eC3PY
> 
> View attachment 14748767


...and it's gone. I hope someone from here got it.


----------



## tokareva

I'm usually not a big fan of gold colored watches, however I keep looking at this picture and thinking how nice it looks. What do some of you comrades think about it?


----------



## stevarad

tokareva said:


> I'm usually not a big fan of gold colored watches, however I keep looking at this picture and thinking how nice it looks. What do some of you comrades think about it?
> 
> View attachment 14755647


I think it is beautiful and that I need it.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## zengineer

tokareva said:


> I'm usually not a big fan of gold colored watches, however I keep looking at this picture and thinking how nice it looks. What do some of you comrades think about it?
> 
> View attachment 14755647


OK...but please, for the sake of all that is sacred, not with that strap.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

zengineer said:


> OK...but please, for the sake of all that is sacred, not with that strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I agree , but what strap color would work with the watch? Maybe black?


----------



## tokareva

OhDark30 said:


> As an owner of the original, I personally like the date: it replaces a graphic element, and adds function
> (I know this isn't a popular view among WIS
> 
> This is now the 4th watch I've owned that has been homaged/ reissued


Do all the original ones have stainless cases? Why did they make the new one gold? The gold does look nice but it would also look good with stainless.


----------



## thewatchadude

dfwcowboy said:


> ...and it's gone. I hope someone from here got it.


I did. Thanks again


----------



## joecool

New year bling from Meranom facebook
https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product%2Fproduct&path=39_194&product_id=2060&utm_source=FB&utm_medium=573595

Other variants
https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/category&path=39_194


----------



## haha

tokareva said:


> Do all the original ones have stainless cases? Why did they make the new one gold? The gold does look nice but it would also look good with stainless.


None of the original ones had a stainless steel case. Usually, blue dials had a chrome case and red dials a gold case. I think the one you show is a franken.


----------



## zengineer

tokareva said:


> I agree , but what strap color would work with the watch? Maybe black?


It's a pretty bold watch, if I was someone who would wear it I think I'd do this:










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

zengineer said:


> It's a pretty bold watch, if I was someone who would wear it I think I'd do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks but no thanks :roll:... That's what concerns me about the watch, if it is really something I would wear and not look like I was wearing a watch that belongs to someone else.:-s


----------



## Zany4

Those new white and black amphibias are designed with the ladies in mind...


----------



## tokareva

Zany I think you have been understandably confused by the order the posts are in and the coincidental suggestion of a white strap. This is what I'm considering and would need a strap for.


----------



## joecool

Zany4 said:


> Those new white and black amphibias are designed with the ladies in mind...


Well there are some female members on f10,and most of the guys here have a better half who might feel the need for a bit of Slavic bling for the new year!


----------



## Zany4

Definitely confused. Wish that red one came in sliver! Wish my wife would wear a watch as gift giving would be a lot easier!


----------



## arktika1148

Now listed 

https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie/vostok-watch-komandirskie-1965-2414a-683954.html


----------



## mythless

The watch looks great!


----------



## OhDark30

haha said:


> None of the original ones had a stainless steel case. Usually, blue dials had a chrome case and red dials a gold case. I think the one you show is a franken.


Ah, OK
I always assumed it was legit (bought it off a French guy who was also selling a black one)
And yes, I think bright dialled watches look best on sober straps eg black, rather than a matching/ close red or brown one


----------



## kakefe

My 030935 arrived .
Initial observations: Dial is dark blue.. a bit sunburst... Bracelet is center brushed , sides polished. The only polished part on the case is sides of bezel. Case is fully brushed. Bracelet is stiff and seems uncomfortable with butterfly clasp.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

kakefe said:


> My 030935 arrived .
> Initial observations: Dial is dark blue.. a bit sunburst...


Thanks. Looks like either this or black for me besides white variant


----------



## abram357

kakefe said:


> My 030935 arrived .


Can someone explain how the bezel is used? I can't for the life of me figure it out


----------



## linuxs

hello, this could help you
https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2018/03/20/143404808823/pdf/SEIKO_RCR07.pdf


----------



## linuxs

hello, this could help you
https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2018/03/20/143404808823/pdf/SEIKO_RCR07.pdf


----------



## dfwcowboy

abram357 said:


> Can someone explain how the bezel is used? I can't for the life of me figure it out


It's a compass bezel. I'm guessing the letters for N, E, S, W are in Russian. You can ask just about anyone who has been a Boy Scout for instruction. It's more accurate than guessing, but not much. Better to use a smart phone or GPS.


----------



## YuranS




----------



## stevarad

YuranS said:


> View attachment 14828637


wow

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Beautiful but a bit too Panerai-like. I prefer the blue model. That said, it's a lot of black and blue models among the recent ones, would be good to have other less common colours as Vostok used to do.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Alas my watch box is almost full.


----------



## James_

YuranS said:


> View attachment 14828637


Know where this is for sale?


----------



## Father of five

James_ said:


> Know where this is for sale?


listed on Komandirskie.com website but not yet available


----------



## mrwomble

Damn but these new 170s are lovely. I'm going to have to pick one up but how do I choose between that sandwich dial and the blue dial options???


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Is blue also sandwich dial?


----------



## LastActionJoe

Seriously, that sandwich dial sold me. Heck, for 90 dollars I'll scoop one as soon as its available.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Is blue also sandwich dial?


Just going by the picture is appears so, but can't be sure.


----------



## dfwcowboy

LastActionJoe said:


> Seriously, that sandwich dial sold me. Heck, for 90 dollars I'll scoop one as soon as its available.


I really like the 170 case. It's similar to the 020, but shorter lug-to-lug and takes a 22mm strap.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Is blue also sandwich dial?


Yup, it is.

The 170 is a 150 brushed, basically. Amd beauuutiful...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Is blue also sandwich dial?


Yup, it is.

The 170 is a 150 brushed, basically. And beauuutiful...


----------



## volgofmr

dfwcowboy said:


> Just going by the picture is appears so, but can't be sure.


With this new picture, yes it is !


----------



## bearwithwatch

Perhaps it is just me but these new arrivals with clean bezels are more....alluring.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Shop-vostok.com claims to have the 170549 in stock by I don't think you can order from outside Russia.

https://shop-vostok.com/en/product/product690


----------



## Sayan

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14849315


Sword hands would look better on this dial.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Komandirskie has all the 170 series now available for order.


----------



## dfwcowboy

As soon as my two orders come in the mail, I'll have all of these 4 except for the first one. I would have preferred the 020 case as it's similar, but narrower with 20mm lug width vs 22mm for the 170. Still the 170 is a nice case. The dials on all these 170 watches are a big step up from most of the classic Vostoks. You also get the stainless signed crown and a better strap than most of the others at least with the bottom two.


----------



## sonics

Why the hell they don't lume the second hand? Looks not "complete" in my opinion. 

Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JC.Auck

sonics said:


> Why the hell they don't lume the second hand? Looks not "complete" in my opinion.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


I think that the "hollow" hand fits the new designs quite well, but I agree - I am so used to my other Amphibias having lumed seconds hands that I feel like I would do a double-take and think the lume had fallen out each time I looked at these ones!


----------



## dfwcowboy

sonics said:


> Why the hell they don't lume the second hand? Looks not "complete" in my opinion.


Personally I'd prefer none of them to be lumed. Just makes it harder to read at night with a glance without adding any real value.


----------



## stevarad

Why they always release new models when I am broke?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

stevarad said:


> Why they always release new models when I am broke?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I know the feeling, I need to plan ahead and save for months before I purchase anything these days.

C'est la vie


----------



## haha

stevarad said:


> Why they always release new models when I am broke?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


The real question is : why are you always broke when they release new models?


----------



## kakefe

Mine Paneraish Amphibia landed in Moscow.
Sandwich dial is nicely done.. First time I see this clean bezel with polished and brushed details.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

I have a Vostok Komandirskie 650539 Dual Time (GMT) and a Mess bracelet winging its way to my from Russia as we speak.


----------



## stevarad

haha said:


> The real question is : why are you always broke when they release new models?


or...Why am I always broke... ))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

kakefe said:


> Mine Paneraish Amphibia landed in Moscow.
> Sandwich dial is nicely done.. First time I see this clean bezel with polished and brushed details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


oh, c'mon, give us more photos....please.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

kakefe said:


> Mine Paneraish Amphibia landed in Moscow.
> Sandwich dial is nicely done.. First time I see this clean bezel with polished and brushed details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> View attachment 14860315


)))))

Oh I am laughing like crazy ))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dfwcowboy

haha said:


> The real question is : why are you always broke when they release new models?


The real question should be why are you not yet in line to sell your plasma?


----------



## mconlonx

dfwcowboy said:


> Komandirskie has all the 170 series now available for order.


Mine arrived today (USA). Shipped from Poland.

Very much liking it. At 42mm, not something I'd usually try, but with a 46mm lug-to-lug, wears smaller, fits my 7" wrist nicely. Love the contrasting center-points for the sunray dial vs. the sub-second sunray. Also the very subtle black/blue on the bezel insert -- very much not a fan of the usual "batman" style with visually stark contrast of black/blue. The strap feels like a nicer silicon selection, if a tad thick and stiff. Probably will go bracelet, shark mesh, or leather in the very near future.

Funny, I started the year with a vintage Zim and zero other Russian watches -- wife-ish gifted me the 420374 for Christmas, thought I'd best get a 960762 before they sold out, and now this 170862...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Just receive an email

170549 is now available at meranom for $115. 
I'm going to skip this one since I received two retro style watches yesterday and two 24 hr on their way. However, I'm interested in 170548 and it is not available there yet.


----------



## willjackson

stevarad said:


> Why they always release new models when I am broke?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


My reason is that I am always broke...Helllo revolving credit!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

New SE model? 120B35


----------



## max888

24h said:


> New SE model? 120B35


New! But the truth is nothing special noteworthy!


----------



## Rimmed762

abram357 said:


> kakefe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 030935 arrived .
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain how the bezel is used? I can't for the life of me figure it out
Click to expand...

Replying to a little bit older post and I guess this is figured out already. But, here we go.

In northern hemisphere, sun is at coming from west at 0600, from South at 1200, from East at 1800 and, if you could see, from north at 2400. With 24h hour watch, level the watch and point hour hand into sun. 2400 will point to north. With decent charts and exact location, with good equipment, solar directions are pretty accurate. With watch, not so.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil.

Can anyone confirm whether the plain bezel overhangs the watch case at the lug ends on the 170548 & 170549? From the photos I have seen, it looks like there is an overhang, which would put me off these models. 

Also on the 170549, I wish the minute markers had been applied to the outer edge of the dialogue. It just looks wrong that the minute hand obscures the minute markers, instead of pointing at them. For this reason, I prefer the 170548 out of the two of them.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

Meranom really needs to get the 170548 already, shocked it didn't drop right after the blue. Between waiting for it to go live and getting it in the mail it's gonna be a brutal wait.



Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the plain bezel overhangs the watch case at the lug ends on the 170548 & 170549? From the photos I have seen, it looks like there is an overhang, which would put me off these models.
> 
> Also on the 170549, I wish the minute markers had been applied to the outer edge of the dialogue. It just looks wrong that the minute hand obscures the minute markers, instead of pointing at them. For this reason, I prefer the 170548 out of the two of them.


Looking back in this thread I don't think there is any way it doesn't, though I doubt it would affect anything unless you hate it covering the strap


----------



## Utva_56

FYI
170548
Bezel position against case.









And bars holes in the lug center.









Photos from watch.ru forum.


----------



## mrwomble

Utva_56 said:


> FYI
> 170548
> Bezel position against case.
> 
> View attachment 14906201
> 
> 
> And bars holes in the lug center.
> 
> View attachment 14906205
> 
> 
> Photos from watch.ru forum.


Awesome! I'd been wondering if they'd moved the lug holes on these new 170s as the straps seemed to sit better than on the 150 cases.


----------



## RPatrickM

I'm looking to buy my first Vostok. My top picks are 020715, 030788, 170864, 710923, and 350715. Which one's got the biggest wrist presence excluding the bezel? I'll be swapping that out regardless of which model. Where's a good place to get brushed coin edge bezels/brushed clean bezels, and NATO/ZULU straps?


----------



## mariomart

gH05t_M4LL said:


> Meranom really needs to get the 170548 already, shocked it didn't drop right after the blue. Between waiting for it to go live and getting it in the mail it's gonna be a brutal wait.
> 
> Looking back in this thread I don't think there is any way it doesn't, though I doubt it would affect anything unless you hate it covering the strap


170548 is currently in stock, but price is now $120.00

I purchased one :-!


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> 170548 is currently in stock, but price is now $120.00
> 
> I purchased one :-!


Me too


----------



## Parkgate

My 170549 came yesterday, lovely watch but the strap is very short! I'm on the last usable hole (2nd) and its tight. Also the floating keeper is doing nothing plus the buckle is way off the centre of my wrist (a pet hate). There is no chance in summer that this strap will fit my wrist. I'll post some more pics in the WAYW thread. So its needs a strap change, no problem as its going on a bracelet. Overall a really nice watch.


----------



## Fergfour

Some more bronze 1967 196500's are available on Meranom today.


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> Some more bronze 1967 196500's are available on Meranom today.


I was tempted, briefly, but can't pay that much when I still like the first model more. I'm hoping they will come out with a different dial in the future.


----------



## Weissen

Looks like Meranom have finally added a few fresh items into their SE line.
That orange sandwich dialled 420 looks the business. Oh wait! There’s a number of them!


----------



## Zany4

Weissen said:


> Looks like Meranom have finally added a few fresh items into their SE line.
> That orange sandwich dialled 420 looks the business. Oh wait! There's a number of them!


Just got one of the orange sandwiches! Wanted one of these bad from when they were done in 2016 and had to settle for a black one then. Messed up the keyless works of the black one switching out crowns. Nice to finally get the orange and really like the included stainless bezel just like the one from this drbobguy custom:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-amphibia-se-930105-200.html#post26345946


----------



## Fergfour

These are interesting

https://meranom.com/ru/index.php?route=product/product&path=46_109_184&product_id=2102

https://meranom.com/ru/index.php?rou...roduct_id=2101


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> These are interesting
> 
> https://meranom.com/ru/index.php?route=product/product&path=46_109_184&product_id=2102
> 
> https://meranom.com/ru/index.php?rou...roduct_id=2101


Very interesting indeed, I'm not sure what to think about the grille bezel, however I'm tempted to get one as a novelty. I really wish they would show it on some other cases, particularly 090 and 710.

I would like to hear some opinions.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Very interesting indeed, I'm not sure what to think about the grille bezel, however I'm tempted to get one as a novelty. I really wish they would show it on some other cases, particularly 090 and 710.
> 
> I would like to hear some opinions.
> 
> View attachment 14945701


Bit of sick in my mouth...


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Bit of sick in my mouth...


Well, I can somewhat understand that but also can't help thinking this is such an unusual accessori that I want it.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Well, I can somewhat understand that but also can't help thinking this is such an unusual accessori that I want it.


I can see that


----------



## mariomart

Finally received my 170862 and 170863 :-!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

mariomart said:


> Finally received my 170862 and 170863 :-!


I didnt know about your channel, great content I just subscribed

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## mariomart

Unfortunately the 170862 Scuba Dude has to go back to Chistopol as it has a dodgy ticker. Probably won't see it back for 3 months or so :-(

This is the very first piece from Meranom that I've had to return for warranty out of over 20 pieces I've purchased them.

Luckily I paid with PayPal and I get refunded returns for postage.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Unfortunately the 170862 Scuba Dude has to go back to Chistopol as it has a dodgy ticker. Probably won't see it back for 3 months or so :-(
> 
> This is the very first piece from Meranom that I've had to return for warranty out of over 20 pieces I've purchased them.
> 
> Luckily I paid with PayPal and I get refunded returns for postage.
> 
> View attachment 14956621


Thanks Mario, this is very interesting. I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to know what the reading from your machine means. Also was there something about the accuracy that led you to believe there was an issue? How is the watch running now? What do you think is causing the problem?


----------



## OrangeOrange

tokareva said:


> Thanks Mario, this is very interesting. I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to know what the reading from your machine means. Also was there something about the accuracy that led you to believe there was an issue? How is the watch running now? What do you think is causing the problem?


I think he means that the "lines" traced on the display aren't clean. It isn't tracing a nice, clean line as there's a lot of noise so that indicates the movement isn't very good and could be dirty. Someone more knowledgeable can probably give more information.


----------



## Kotsov

OrangeOrange said:


> I think he means that the "lines" traced on the display aren't clean. It isn't tracing a nice, clean line as there's a lot of noise so that indicates the movement isn't very good and could be dirty. Someone more knowledgeable can probably give more information.


And irrespective of an unintelligible spray of dots on a cheap Chinese display.

Does it keep good time?

Or have you lost the plot? Pun intended


----------



## tokareva

OrangeOrange said:


> I think he means that the "lines" traced on the display aren't clean. It isn't tracing a nice, clean line as there's a lot of noise so that indicates the movement isn't very good and could be dirty. Someone more knowledgeable can probably give more information.


Ok thanks, but what would cause a new movement to be dirty? What would happen if the watch wasn't returned? Someone without a timegrapher wouldn't have realized there was even a problem, until it was too late maybe?

Also, what do you mean "noise" , literally a sound of scraping parts or is it vibrations or something?


----------



## dfwcowboy

mariomart said:


> Unfortunately the 170862 Scuba Dude has to go back to Chistopol as it has a dodgy ticker. Probably won't see it back for 3 months or so :-(
> 
> This is the very first piece from Meranom that I've had to return for warranty out of over 20 pieces I've purchased them.
> 
> Luckily I paid with PayPal and I get refunded returns for postage.
> 
> View attachment 14956621


Looks about right for a Vostok!


----------



## OrangeOrange

tokareva said:


> Ok thanks, but what would cause a new movement to be dirty? What would happen if the watch wasn't returned? Someone without a timegrapher wouldn't have realized there was even a problem, until it was too late maybe?
> 
> Also, what do you mean "noise" , literally a sound of scraping parts or is it vibrations or something?


Noise would be the bunch of dots just scattered all over the place or at least that's what I call it. And new movements that are assembled in a less than pristine environment can have dust, dead skin particles, etc. inside


----------



## dfwcowboy

OrangeOrange said:


> I think he means that the "lines" traced on the display aren't clean. It isn't tracing a nice, clean line as there's a lot of noise so that indicates the movement isn't very good and could be dirty. Someone more knowledgeable can probably give more information.


Possibly the pallet fork is out of kilter or the amplitude is too high.


----------



## mariomart

Sorry for the late reply everyone, I went to bed.

I first thought there was an issue because I could actually hear a change in the beat pattern. When you have owned and listened to so many Vostoks you can actually hear when something isn't right.

So it was confirmed by the Timegrapher, the line trace should be steady without much deviation.

My guess is that there is a problem with the escapement, but as the watch is new and under warranty and PayPal pays for the return shipping then I'm not going to crack it open and do anything myself.

I've also demagnetized the watch to elliminate that possibility.

Here is what the trace should look like, this is the 170863 that I received in the same package, I will let it settle in a little and regulate it in a month or so.


----------



## thewatchadude

Maybe not the right place to post my comment, but talking about 'nice' surprise, I decided to wear my Black Antarctica SE this Monday. Quite surprised by the noise it was doing all day long. So I opened it when back home in the evening. I was suspecting the screw holding the rotor wasn't tight enough. I was actually wrong... There was no rotor screw ! The rotor is actually held in place by the caseback, and to my astonishment seems to wind the watch appropriately !


----------



## Chascomm

tokareva said:


> Very interesting indeed, I'm not sure what to think about the grille bezel, however I'm tempted to get one as a novelty. I really wish they would show it on some other cases, particularly 090 and 710.
> 
> I would like to hear some opinions.
> 
> View attachment 14945701


Could look good on a tonneau case, but would need a very simple dial underneath.


----------



## mariomart

Chascomm said:


> Could look good on a tonneau case, but would need a very simple dial underneath.


Someone needs to make a dial out of this, and then put that bezel on it ;-)


----------



## Kotsov

dfwcowboy said:


> Looks about right for a Vostok!


It looks like an 80s arcade game - asteroids?


----------



## frostjoe

New 960SEs were added earlier today!

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/960se/


----------



## kakefe

Is it blue or black on the right hand side?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I snagged an orange. I'll probably use it for modding though as the 960 is a little petite for me. The one on the far right seems to be more of a dark sea-green/blue.


----------



## thewatchadude

frostjoe said:


> New 960SEs were added earlier today!
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/960se/
> 
> View attachment 14964853


As far as I understand this is Meranom not the Vostok factory. So shouldn't have been put here. Obviously not à crime, just that some could be misled. Btw I snapped an orange one.


----------



## mariomart

New arrival :-!


----------



## mariomart

Strap change


----------



## tokareva

Nice job, Mario, I'm really enjoying these unboxing videos. :-!
I was wondering if you liked this watch, I thought you had already received it. It looks fantastic.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Nice job, Mario, I'm really enjoying these unboxing videos. :-!
> I was wondering if you liked this watch, I thought you had already received it. It looks fantastic.


Thanks :-!

You know what? I'm loving this watch. It's simple, stylish, easy to read, and wears really well. I think it's going to appear on my wrist more often than most.

I'm still not 100% happy with the strap just yet, I like the colour, however I don't like the pointed end of the lower tang, so I've just ordered a similar band with a blunt tang end.


----------



## calibra3

hello friends.
Any know if will be available again the 170548?
Because I search it in some shops and it's out of stock.
I arrive to late to buy it.


----------



## Fergfour

calibra3 said:


> hello friends.
> Any know if will be available again the 170548?
> Because I search it in some shops and it's out of stock.
> I arrive to late to buy it.


You can send an inquiry directly to meranom, or the other shops you refer to. Most members here aren't privy to that information.


----------



## Fergfour

New SE's


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

hey all, sorry if this is a known thing, but does anyone know if they might do the 170862 dial with different cases? or which other cases might be compatible? i love the dial but not the case so much.


----------



## dfwcowboy

rainbowbattlekid said:


> hey all, sorry if this is a known thing, but does anyone know if they might do the 170862 dial with different cases? or which other cases might be compatible? i love the dial but not the case so much.


Any classic amfibia case will work. I suspect most if not all the classic Komandirskie cases will as well, but I'm not much of a Komandirskie fan so I don't know for sure.

The included 170 crown may not, so if you want something other than what the new case is supplied with, you will need to order that separately.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

ah cool, thanks. i still have a 420 case from a watch that got water damaged. I wonder if that's salvageable somehow. will check in the repair thread. thanks


----------



## stevoe

thewatchadude said:


> As far as I understand this is Meranom not the Vostok factory...


But very close...









The Chistopol triangle? ;-)


----------



## Kotsov

joecool said:


> New year bling from Meranom facebook
> https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product%2Fproduct&path=39_194&product_id=2060&utm_source=FB&utm_medium=573595
> 
> Other variants
> https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/category&path=39_194
> 
> View attachment 14756429
> View attachment 14756431
> View attachment 14756433
> View attachment 14756435
> View attachment 14756437
> View attachment 14756439


Pass the eye bleach


----------



## 24h

Black "scuba dude" dial, but without sunburst effect :-(
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/710se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710b40s.html
https://instagram.com/stories/meranomdotcom/2317373496513981920?igshid=1is324fsilh5g


----------



## bearwithwatch

Fergfour said:


> New SE's
> 
> View attachment 15150811


As I suffer from an innate proclivity of buying same watch in at least two colors, I wish it was available in white dial with blue/black subdial.


----------



## ben_w

24h said:


> Black "scuba dude" dial, but without sunburst effect :-(
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/710se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710b40s.html
> https://instagram.com/stories/meranomdotcom/2317373496513981920?igshid=1is324fsilh5g


But it does have a nice bezel and indices, and a signed crown. Saw this just a few days after finally ordering a 710634 and now I'm wishing I got this one. Of course, they are all so cheap that, in another month or two, who knows!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Not exactly "soon from vostok factory" but anyone heard of these before?

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/vostok/pilot/


----------



## stevarad

Something, new, very nice, and very affordable to expect soon from Vostok )))))






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Обновление 58 корпуса


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com


----------



## stadiou

Any indication when models 581887 and 581827 are likely to make an appearance?


----------



## stevarad

No indication, but I believe it will be very soon.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch

A few new watches in 17089x. At least, I never saw them before in their catalog






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. 17к


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com





The cream dial watch is intriguing, but doesn't seem to have a full lume dial.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

bearwithwatch said:


> A few new watches in 17089x. At least, I never saw them before in their catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. 17к
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostokinc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cream dial watch is intriguing, but doesn't seem to have a full lume dial.


 Thanks for letting us know about this. Love that caseback.
Looks like that is a full lume dial :- ЧЧЗ Восток✔ | VK

What color do you think the 2416/170894 is ...Grey / Blue / 059 green


----------



## stevarad

Oh...my poor wallet...it will be empty again.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## gak

any one knows details of 17x case type? Is it just 150 with brushed finish or there are more differences?
I guess 710 with polished or brushed finish is still called 710 in both cases? 

Just asking as never seen 170 case in person. Probably the project slava case is same as these 170.


----------



## kakefe

170 is just 150 with brushed finish...


----------



## UnzazA

bearwithwatch said:


> A few new watches in 17089x. At least, I never saw them before in their catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. 17к
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostokinc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cream dial watch is intriguing, but doesn't seem to have a full lume dial.


These new watches are available for purchase from vostokinc online shop and komandirskie.com
Cream dial is indeed looks like full lume, I can't expalin hogher price any other way.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Looks like new goodies





Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 170964


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com









Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 170963


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com









Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 170962


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com


----------



## thewatchadude

Vosterai or Panerostok? That said I like the brown one.


----------



## Ligavesh

bearwithwatch said:


>


I got this one and it came defective - first it wouldn't start immediately (normally Amphibias start working as soon as you move them a little bit), then it worked for about 15 hours or so, and then it stopped. Now it moves 3-4 seconds when I shake it lightly and stops again; hand winding does nothing. Shaken my trust in Vostok to be honest, I guess Soviet times _were_ better - for watch quality at least.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Ligavesh said:


> I got this one and it came defective - first it wouldn't start immediately (normally Amphibias start working as soon as you move them a little bit), then it worked for about 15 hours or so, and then it stopped. Now it moves 3-4 seconds when I shake it lightly and stops again; hand winding does nothing. Shaken my trust in Vostok to be honest, I guess Soviet times _were_ better - for watch quality at least.


oh boy! this is one of the top three nightmares of a watch admirer. Have you contacted the seller? How did the respond?


----------



## bearwithwatch

thewatchadude said:


> Vosterai or Panerostok? That said I like the brown one.


----------



## sonik_fury

Ligavesh said:


> I got this one and it came defective - first it wouldn't start immediately (normally Amphibias start working as soon as you move them a little bit), then it worked for about 15 hours or so, and then it stopped. Now it moves 3-4 seconds when I shake it lightly and stops again; hand winding does nothing. Shaken my trust in Vostok to be honest, I guess Soviet times _were_ better - for watch quality at least.


I had a 'dirskie that would not take a wind when I first got it. Popped the back off and the screw for the ratchet wheel had come very loose. Tightened it right up, been running a charm ever since.


----------



## Ligavesh

bearwithwatch said:


> oh boy! this is one of the top three nightmares of a watch admirer. Have you contacted the seller? How did the respond?


Yeah, I wrote Meranom an email - they said I should contact Vostok Watches 24 in Germany - when I asked them would Vostok Watches accept Meranom's warranty, they said I should write them (VW24) and then report what they said - I did tjat and I'm waiting on an answer.... It's all a bit murky if I'm honest, but we'll see, I'm waiting fornanreaponse from VW24 now


----------



## bearwithwatch

Fingers crossed. Hopefully this will be resolved in due course.


----------



## Ligavesh

sonik_fury said:


> I had a 'dirskie that would not take a wind when I first got it. Popped the back off and the screw for the ratchet wheel had come very loose. Tightened it right up, been running a charm ever since.


Given that I've never done anything with watch movementI don't feel comfortable opening it and trying to fond out what's the problem on my own. But we'll see, maybe I'll do it myself after all.


----------



## sonik_fury

Ligavesh said:


> Given that I've never done anything with watch movement I don't feel comfortable opening it and trying to fond out what's the problem on my own. But we'll see, maybe I'll do it myself after all.


Yeah, the only reason I did is that I didn't want to be without the watch for however long it would take them to rectify the situation. Any decent watchmakers in your area?


----------



## Ligavesh

sonik_fury said:


> Yeah, the only reason I did is that I didn't want to be without the watch for however long it would take them to rectify the situation. Any decent watchmakers in your area?


although a seemingly dying business, there still are plenty of watchmakers in Germany


----------



## BESM-6

Confuse-a-cat said:


> What color do you think the 2416/170894 is ...Grey / Blue / 059 green


Does that model come with a stock ceramic bezel insert, or it is just an effect of the light in that photo?


----------



## Ligavesh

BESM-6 said:


> Does that model come with a stock ceramic bezel insert, or it is just an effect of the light in that photo?


It's aluminium.


----------



## BESM-6

Thank you. The light of the first photo really tricked me 😅 .


----------



## Rista

Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 74К НОВИНКА


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com





New model?


----------



## stevarad

woooooooooooooowwwwww

K74 AKA brushed 120 + new dials, bezels and hands.

Me like it..

Me spend money...

Me hungry again after...



Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour

I see "0001" on the case back. Numbered edition perhaps for some reason? Looks like they chose that butterfly bracelet again. I can never get those to fit right. Too loose or too tight and no microadjust holes to be found.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Stevarad's post got me looking and I saw this Komandirskie 28k series ... is this the Ratnik case just with the crown on the right side instead of the left? Looks like a 2431 movement is an option, maybe I am out of touch but that doesn't ring a bell to me ??


----------



## Fergfour

Bsw_sc said:


> Stevarad's post got me looking and I saw this Komandirskie 28k series ... is this the Ratnik case just with the crown on the right side instead of the left? Looks like a 2431 movement is an option, maybe I am out of touch but that doesn't ring a bell to me ??
> 
> View attachment 16054681


They came out around May. You can see them (out of stock of course) on Meranom under the Komandirskie 28 section, or ChistopolCity. Says they have 2424,2414,2409 movements depending on the model.


----------



## stevarad

New teaser...






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 74К "Россия"


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com


----------



## Rimmed762

2431 is 24h mechanism, I guess.


----------



## Fergfour

stevarad said:


> New teaser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 74К "Россия"
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostokinc.com


They just don't stop lol. I don't have any red dial Vostoks so if I had to pick that's be the one for me. The cities bezel is OK, but I would have preferred it with the +1,+2,+3 like the bezel on Meranom has which makes it easier for me not knowing the cities. In all likelihood, if I got either of these new ones they'd probably be going in a different case.


----------



## sci

Interesting if Vostok makes those 3D dials themselves (as the standard printed dials) or buys them from more east?


----------



## Fergfour

sci said:


> Interesting if Vostok makes those 3D dials themselves (as the standard printed dials) or buys them from more east?


I don't bother worrying myself with that anymore, no point really.


----------



## Arizone

On that note...

















I think it is unlikely these dials, hands, and maybe bezels are made in-house. This started with the recent non-SE Neptunes, but they did similar releases a decade ago of nice applied dials that all but disappeared once inventory was gone, though some were replaced with worse in-house versions.


----------



## Rista

Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 96К (2021)


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com





New Neptune ?






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 16089А


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com









Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 16089А


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com









Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 16089А


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com


----------



## Fergfour

Those Neptunes look to be the same colors as before but now they have a date at the 6 and a slightly different hour hand right?


----------



## Rista

Second hand and bezel look a bit different too? I wonder if the bracelet is the same as Meranom SE or it's the awful stock one that comes with standard 96 models.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Fergfour

Rista said:


> Second hand and bezel look a bit different too? I wonder if the bracelet is the same as Meranom SE or it's the awful stock one that comes with standard 96 models.


Second hand and hour hand match the non-SE 960's (which also have a date at 6). Bezel does appear slightly different. I wouldn't expect anything new with the bracelet.


----------



## bearwithwatch

wristrection for new 24hr watch. Apparently, only one color for now.


----------



## thewatchadude

When will all these become available at the usual sellers? When will my watch budget get exploded?


----------



## Fergfour

thewatchadude said:


> When will all these become available at the usual sellers? When will my watch budget get exploded?


Tell me about it. Almost hoping they sell out befor I get a chance. Sounds like some will be available in September but I don't know if they'll be at the Vostok store initially, then Meranom after or what.


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Tell me about it. Almost hoping they sell out befor I get a chance.


----------



## Arizone

Fergfour said:


> Those Neptunes look to be the same colors as before but now they have a date at the 6 and a slightly different hour hand right?


Well as these are not Meranom models, I assume the parts are coming from a different source.



Rista said:


> Second hand and bezel look a bit different too? I wonder if the bracelet is the same as Meranom SE or it's the awful stock one that comes with standard 96 models.


From the photos, the sloping around the edges of the links and possible seams, I unfortunately have to say these are still folded.
Edit: From a social media comment, they claim the bracelet quality will be like on the 17k models, which are definitely solid, so perhaps these photos are not equipped yet with the new bracelet.



thewatchadude said:


> When will all these become available at the usual sellers? When will my watch budget get exploded?


Price likely to be the same as the others, $115.
$25 for a bracelet upgrade.


----------



## Rista

Fergfour said:


> Tell me about it. Almost hoping they sell out befor I get a chance.


Better not look at the Vostok store right now then 

72, 74 and new Neptunes now available. $132 for the Neptune. Seems a bit high to me if it's not an SE and if it comes with the same crappy bracelet with almost zero articulation on the first link.


----------



## thewatchadude

The white dial 740 'Russia' seems to have disappeared. Too bad, I really liked it.


----------



## mech3133

Just been on Vostokinc.com...... Been after a Meranom Neptune SE 960743  for a year or so, now seen these on the Vostokinc.com site called Amphibian 2416/960895, they are so close to the Neptune but slightly different. They have a date window. Are these the nearest thing Vostok make without going through Meranom? Купить часы Каталог товаров Амфибия 2416/960895 недорого


----------



## Rista

Definitely the nearest thing to the Meranom SE you will find. I'm not convinced yet though and will wait for some user pictures. I assume dials come from a different place and bezels definitely look different. If it also needs a bracelet upgrade, I think I will rather wait for SE.


----------



## mech3133

Rista said:


> Definitely the nearest thing to the Meranom SE you will find. I'm not convinced yet though and will wait for some user pictures. I assume dials come from a different place and bezels definitely look different. If it also needs a bracelet upgrade, I think I will rather wait for SE.


Thanks so much for the information Rista, see where you're coming from on the bezel, yes it does look a bit different. I was thinking the same about waiting for an SE from Meranom.............. It's just the wait


----------



## Rista

mech3133 said:


> Thanks so much for the information Rista, see where you're coming from on the bezel, yes it does look a bit different. I was thinking the same about waiting for an SE from Meranom.............. It's just the wait


I know what you mean. I waited for the teal one for months. And then when it arrived in stock for some reason I started questioning if I needed one and then it was too late 

Btw when I was replying to your first post, I noticed after only a few minutes the watch wasn't in stock anymore on Vostok inc. And now none of the new Neptunes are in stock. Not only that, they are not listed on the factory site either. Not even in the news section. Something strange going on. There was an ebay account with listings for all three models with higher prices and I can't find that anymore either.


----------



## mech3133

Rista said:


> Btw when I was replying to your first post, I noticed after only a few minutes the watch wasn't in stock anymore on Vostok inc. And now none of the new Neptunes are in stock. Not only that, they are not listed on the factory site either. Not even in the news section. Something strange going on. There was an ebay account with listings for all three models with higher prices and I can't find that anymore either.


Oh yeah, something strange is definitely going on. Been at work all day weighing things up, decided to order the orange Neptune as can't wait any longer, playing on the mind all day.......... Holy smoke, as you say they are all gone! In some ways I guess this is what makes Russian watch buying something mysteriously strange and other worldly in comparison with the high street shops, yet when you need a Neptune one could believe one is going insane. So strange, at least it's friday


----------



## Utva_56

On the Vostokinc.vk site.


----------



## Fergfour

Here are some real world pics of the Tank from a comrade on watch.ru in case anyone was curious. Mine is still in the mail and I don't expect it for a while.


----------



## Rista

Looks way better than it looked in pictures. Not a fan of the 420 case but this is nice.


----------



## jimzilla

I would love to get a hold of some of those tank casebacks for modding


----------



## penman1

Are these available to buy? If so, I am interested.

Thanks.



Fergfour said:


> Here are some real world pics of the Tank from a comrade on watch.ru in case anyone was curious. Mine is still in the mail and I don't expect it for a while.
> 
> View attachment 16100715
> View attachment 16100716
> View attachment 16100717


----------



## Fergfour

penman1 said:


> Are these available to buy? If so, I am interested.
> Thanks.


I got mine on online.vostokinc.com


----------



## Zany4

What is the catalog number of the tank? 420xxx?


----------



## Zany4

720890, I answered my own question:

Vostok 720K

Seems to be unavailable on their store&#8230;


----------



## Fergfour

The maroon dial was listed for a short time, guessing they only had a small number available. I haven't seen the blue dial or 24hr dial listed yet. Reminds me of Meranom, a particular model pops up for a day then it's gone until who knows when.


----------



## calote

I love those Komandirskie 86. I have been waiting for ages to find one on the sales section. I will get the red dial one as soon as they release it. Thank you Arizone.


----------



## Zany4

Some blue and red 720 tanks on Meranom now. Just snagged me the red one!


----------



## Fergfour

Wish Meranom had the 24hr 720, had to order it on vostokinc instead. 3 different 740's are available now on Meranom under the Amphibia Classic section, blue, orange, and blue cities.


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Wish Meranom had the 24hr 720, had to order it on vostokinc instead. 3 different 740's are available now on Meranom under the Amphibia Classic section, blue, orange, and blue cities.


Why, online Vostok is cheaper anyway? I said I'm not gonna buy anymore watches for the time being, but I'm also tempted by the 24h and the blue tank, meanwhile waiting on the maroon one; that grainy dial sure seems nice...


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Why, online Vostok is cheaper anyway? I said I'm not gonna buy anymore watches for the time being, but I'm also tempted by the 24h and the blue tank, meanwhile waiting on the maroon one; that grainy dial sure seems nice...


Because there is no option for faster shipping with vostokinc and I'm an impatient fellow. I can wait a couple weeks though. Wearing my maroon today. Mixed it up with a different bezel and 20mm bracelet with 18mm ends.










After the 24 hour I'm thinking my next Vostok will be titanium so I should be good for a little while. Now if I can only stop looking at / buying non-Vostok's I'd be golden...


----------



## Ligavesh

I'm thinking about trying it how it looks in a 110 case I have - maybe terrible, maybe not great, we'll see.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> I'm thinking about trying it how it looks in a 110 case I have - maybe terrible, maybe not great, we'll see.


Not a big 420 fan myself but I'm giving it a shot with the current bezel/bracelet configuration. The 24hr one I'll probably put in a different case.


----------



## Zany4

Fergfour said:


> Wish Meranom had the 24hr 720, had to order it on vostokinc instead. 3 different 740's are available now on Meranom under the Amphibia Classic section, blue, orange, and blue cities.


There is one black 24hr 720 still available on Meranom is anyone else is still interested.


----------



## Fergfour

Zany4 said:


> There is one black 24hr 720 still available on Meranom is anyone else is still interested.


I only see images for the blue (available) and the maroon (unavailable). No pic of the 24hr?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Fergfour said:


> I only see images for the blue (available) and the maroon (unavailable). No pic of the 24hr?


Here you go; it's not under 720, but SE









Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 720B05


Mechanical Watch Vostok Amphibian SE 720B05. Vostok 2431 automatic movement. This watch has both a manual winding as well as an automatic winding. Screw-down crown (steel). Water resistance 20 atm (200 meters) - i.e. can be used for diving. In a set: watch, passport for a product, classic




meranom.com


----------



## Fergfour

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Here you go; it's not under 720, but SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 720B05
> 
> 
> Mechanical Watch Vostok Amphibian SE 720B05. Vostok 2431 automatic movement. This watch has both a manual winding as well as an automatic winding. Screw-down crown (steel). Water resistance 20 atm (200 meters) - i.e. can be used for diving. In a set: watch, passport for a product, classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com


Oooohh that black 24hr 720. When I said I wish Meranom had the 24hr 720 it was in the context of the new model


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Fergfour said:


> Oooohh that black 24hr 720. When I said I wish Meranom had the 24hr 720 it was in the context of the new model
> 
> View attachment 16140424


OK; I can see the difference... ...and that new model is fantastic!


----------



## Zany4

Fergfour said:


> Oooohh that black 24hr 720. When I said I wish Meranom had the 24hr 720 it was in the context of the new model
> 
> View attachment 16140424


My mistake. Did not know there was a new 24hr black tank. The black looks classy, but not as hot as the red maroon one.

How's the bracelet on all these new tanks? Are they two tone polish / brush as shown and solid? Apparently there are no plans to sell the case back or bracelet separately.


----------



## Fergfour

Zany4 said:


> My mistake. Did not know there was a new 24hr black tank. The black looks classy, but not as hot as the red maroon one.
> How's the bracelet on all these new tanks? Are they two tone polish / brush as shown and solid? Apparently there are no plans to sell the case back or bracelet separately.


It's a nice bracelet. Different from any Vostok bracelet I've ever seen. Not made in Russia I assume. It's rounded on top and flat on the back. Each link consists of 7 parts, 3 of them being polished, 4 of them brushed. I brushed mine completely, but you might be ale to see some polish on the spare link pic. The endlinks are not solid and it has pins as opposed to screws. No micro adjustments so consider yourself lucky if you get just the right fit.


----------



## Zany4

Fergfour said:


> It's a nice bracelet. Different from any Vostok bracelet I've ever seen. Not made in Russia I assume. It's rounded on top and flat on the back. Each link consists of 7 parts, 3 of them being polished, 4 of them brushed. I brushed mine completely, but you might be ale to see some polish on the spare link pic. The endlinks are not solid and it has pins as opposed to screws. No micro adjustments so consider yourself lucky if you get just the right fit.
> View attachment 16140710
> 
> View attachment 16140712
> View attachment 16140714
> View attachment 16140715


Thanks! Meranom did say the bracelet was not made in Russia. Looks like a jubilee style knockoff. Maybe I'll try it out or end up with and NATO variant like usual&#8230;


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> No micro adjustments so consider yourself lucky if you get just the right fit.


It depends on the size of the links- the smaller the links (like on my Meccanische Veneziane), the better the chance to get a good fit. But no such luck with previous Vostoks and some Chinese bracelets with such a buckle.


----------



## Zany4

The deployant with that link pattern is interesting. I just bought a 2-piece NATO for it just in case. Army green with center crimson stripe should match well.


----------



## Rista

So did anyone get the new Neptune? Looking at pics, the bracelet looks a bit weird. The first link has more articulation which looks better than the horrendous 960 stock one but still looks rough compared to Meranom SE. And somehow these cost more on Meranom as well. Hard to tell from pictures if the bracelet tapers.


----------



## Fergfour

Rista said:


> So did anyone get the new Neptune? Looking at pics, the bracelet looks a bit weird. The first link has more articulation which looks better than the horrendous 960 stock one but still looks rough compared to Meranom SE. And somehow these cost more on Meranom as well. Hard to tell from pictures if the bracelet tapers.
> 
> View attachment 16146703


I've seen some that have commented on how they don't like the squared off end links.


----------



## Rista

I guess one could always get the bracelet from Meranom but that's additional $25 on top of it already being more expensive than the SE was. Not a great deal.


----------



## sci

Rista said:


> I guess one could always get the bracelet from Meranom but that's additional $25 on top of it already being more expensive than the SE was. Not a great deal.


Me as customer prefer of course the prices to remain low. But let us be realistic - the accumulated inflation since the SE edition times (and especially in the last two years) should change the price in currency, even if we consider that the value stays the same. I prefer to see the prices adjusted, than to see Vostok bankrupt in couple of years.


----------



## Rista

I mean, a couple of months ago there were some SE Neptunes for the standard price. They are still not completely discontinued and pop up from time to time. This standard edition will cost you $200 with the bracelet. I love Vostok but that's very close to the territory of much better made watches.

I feel the new maroon 720 is reasonably priced but 740s for instance are already pretty expensive at $155 considering they have nothing really special going for them. They don't even have fitting endlinks.


----------



## Zany4

My crimson 720 “Tank” just arrived today. More pictures on the “what did you buy today II” thread.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Noticed this design. Certainly not bullhead. What would be the proper nomenclature for this design?
Two options at the moment

vostok 581096


https://vostokinc.com/catalog/vostok/58_korpus/vostok_581096/











vostok 581098


https://vostokinc.com/catalog/vostok/58_korpus/vostok_581098/


----------



## nicegator

It's a nice driver watch. The idea is you can see the time easy when your left hand is on steering wheel.


----------



## mediasapiens

I feel there are 4 models that are missing from the range of Russian watches: 1. Kalashnikov watch. 2. Gagarin watch. 3. Sputnik watch and 4. Watch with Putin face.


nicegator said:


> It's a nice driver watch. The idea is you can see the time easy when your left hand is on steering wheel.


I still think it is a pocket watch with lugs attached to it. That is how this style has started, nothing to do with driving.


----------



## Fergfour

mediasapiens said:


> I feel there are 4 models that are missing from the range of Russian watches: 1. Kalashnikov watch. 2. Gagarin watch. 3. Sputnik watch and 4. Watch with Putin face.


You can find options for numbers 2 and 3 on Meranom.com under the Sturmanskie section


----------



## ohhenry1

bearwithwatch said:


> Noticed this design. Certainly not bullhead. What would be the proper nomenclature for this design?
> Two options at the moment
> 
> vostok 581096
> 
> 
> https://vostokinc.com/catalog/vostok/58_korpus/vostok_581096/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostok 581098
> 
> 
> https://vostokinc.com/catalog/vostok/58_korpus/vostok_581098/


These are very cool. I'm glad you brought them to my attention. Unfortunately, when I tried to order, I was alerted that these models are out of stock. Will keep an eye out for if and when they restock. And, yes, I do believe these are driver's watches, and probably meant to be worn on the inside of the wrist. That way, you can see the time while driving, with minimal to no movement of the wrist needed. Of course, I have no expertise on the matter, that's just my understanding after some cursory research.


----------



## nicegator

mediasapiens said:


> I feel there are 4 models that are missing from the range of Russian watches: 1. Kalashnikov watch. 2. Gagarin watch. 3. Sputnik watch and 4. Watch with Putin face.
> 
> I still think it is a pocket watch with lugs attached to it. That is how this style has started, nothing to do with driving.


Here's an article, not the best one, but gives an idea. I'm not saying there's necessity in this design, but it is cool. I don't think this VC was a pocket watch originally 😉








How Does a Crooked Watch Dial Make You a Better Driver?







www-gearpatrol-com.cdn.ampproject.org












How Does a Crooked Watch Dial Make You a Better Driver?







www-gearpatrol-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## mediasapiens

The watch format has everything to do with pocket watch movement. That is why the crown is at 12. You can case this movement into triangle case or rhomboid, makes no difference. The ''made for pilots'' or ''made for drivers'' part is a modern marketing gimmick. Watch makers had access to 1000s of generic pocket watch movements and just cased them in wristwatch cases, because fashion for wristwatches was on.


----------



## Oldheritage

mediasapiens said:


> The watch format has everything to do with pocket watch movement. That is why the crown is at 12. You can case this movement into triangle case or rhomboid, makes no difference. The ''made for pilots'' or ''made for drivers'' part is a modern marketing gimmick. Watch makers had access to 1000s of generic pocket watch movements and just cased them in wristwatch cases, because fashion for wristwatches was on.


In the 40's a lot of driving watches with a variation of rotated dials were used, most of them not using a pocket watch movement. Examples from Hamilton and Bulova can easily be found today.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

mediasapiens said:


> The watch format has everything to do with pocket watch movement. That is why the crown is at 12. You can case this movement into triangle case or rhomboid, makes no difference. The ''made for pilots'' or ''made for drivers'' part is a modern marketing gimmick. Watch makers had access to 1000s of generic pocket watch movements and just cased them in wristwatch cases, because fashion for wristwatches was on.


Considering the relationship between the crown and the seconds’ subdial position on the Vacheron, it’s clearly based on a wristwatch movement.

Many watches were specifically developed for driving (mostly on three main architectures: 12 at the crown, to be used inside the wrist (not unlike the examples shown above or the Omega below); aggressively curved cases to fit over the curve of the radius bone (like the Elgin bellow); and, though resting conventionally at the top of the wrist, having the display facing the side of the watch (like the Bulova Computron below).



























They can for sure be marketing exercises (in the sense that they are catering to a specific market niche and that the perceived value of their specificity is probably more about status than function) but they are, with merit, carefully thought out functional answers to that particular use case. They are not a mere afterthought with a marketing spin.


----------



## Chascomm

mediasapiens said:


> I feel there are 4 models that are missing from the range of Russian watches: 1. Kalashnikov watch. 2. Gagarin watch. 3. Sputnik watch and 4. Watch with Putin face.


Why do I get the feeling that you stumbled on this thread by accident?



> I still think it is a pocket watch with lugs attached to it. That is how this style has started, nothing to do with driving.


Look at the location of the sub-dial. The Vostok 2403 is a variant of the 2409 wristwatch movement without the sweep hand pinion. The 4th wheel is located such that when the stem is at 3 o'clock, the sub-dial is at 10 o'clock. The Vostok 581 case (well known on this forum) features the movement rotated such that the sub-dial is at 9 o'clock. The new 096 and 098 dials feature the markings rotated to align the 12 with the stem. 

Historically, such partly rotated dials are often referred to as 'driver's watch' (although I don't think Vostok have named this watch as such). Some people actually find them useful while driving.


----------



## tokareva

Chascomm said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you stumbled on this thread by accident?


😂


----------



## mediasapiens

Chascomm said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you stumbled on this thread by accident?


You are not wrong: I was looking for two additional stones for my Russian watch and found this thread.


----------



## Chascomm

mediasapiens said:


> You are not wrong: I was looking for two additional stones for my Russian watch and found this thread.


Welcome to the Russian Watch Forum


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

bearwithwatch said:


> Noticed this design. Certainly not bullhead. What would be the proper nomenclature for this design?
> Two options at the moment
> 
> vostok 581096
> 
> 
> https://vostokinc.com/catalog/vostok/58_korpus/vostok_581096/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostok 581098
> 
> 
> https://vostokinc.com/catalog/vostok/58_korpus/vostok_581098/


Nice idea; now if only they made a left handed version...


----------



## Chascomm

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Nice idea; now if only they made a left handed version...


Jimzilla has a solution for you.


----------



## Econwatson

Hi All!

You might have seen my other post about a Russian field watch.

I saw this posted earlier in the thread and it looks great for that purpose.










However I'm not a big fan of the 24 hour scale. Given the other two colours are being offered in 12 hour, do you think the one in black will be offered like this too?

Or if anybody knows of a similar watch with that beautiful textured dial in black let me know : )


----------



## Fergfour

Econwatson said:


> Hi All!
> 
> You might have seen my other post about a Russian field watch.
> 
> I saw this posted earlier in the thread and it looks great for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I'm not a big fan of the 24 hour scale. Given the other two colours are being offered in 12 hour, do you think the one in black will be offered like this too?
> 
> Or if anybody knows of a similar watch with that beautiful textured dial in black let me know : )


I doubt they’ll be adding another 12 hour color beyond the maroon and blue anytime soon, if ever. I’m not aware of any other Vostoks with the textured dial besides some of the bronze 1967’s.


----------



## Utva_56

New revival of the 960 Neptune scuba dude. Now as 78K.


----------



## hoja_roja

Utva_56 said:


> New revival of the 960 Neptune scuba dude. Now as 78K.
> View attachment 16517557
> 
> View attachment 16517558


Link, please 😊


----------



## Utva_56

Go to:
vostokinc.com or vostokinc.vk.


----------



## Fergfour

That was announced 11 days ago 
So now the questions people will start asking are: how can I purchase this from vostokinc? Is now a good time to buy from Russia? What payment methods are working? Can they ship to my country? etc...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Utva_56 said:


> New revival of the 960 Neptune scuba dude. Now as 78K.
> View attachment 16517557
> 
> View attachment 16517558


I want those. I do not know yet how I am going to get them but I am going to find out.


----------



## Utva_56

+1 
Available for purchase. I am also looking the way how I can buy.


----------



## Fergfour

AMM1959 said:


> Wow. OK then.
> 
> I need to be clear that a few years back I bought a Vostok as a gift for my son. It is an interesting watch, and I'm sure many of the people working in the factory are decent folks. Yet, oddly, something seems to have changed of late that you may be unaware of... if you're deaf, dumb, blind, and living under a large rock.
> 
> Sure. It is easy. It just requires that you have no moral compass whatsoever. Offer to mail them a tiny amount of gold by way of one of the few countries not sanctioning Russia. Maybe you can aquire that tiny bit of gold by selling the blood of your neighbors.
> 
> It is a nauseating event for this thread to be ressurected in this way and at this time.
> 
> Shame.


Uh, I was being sarcastic. Guess you misunderstood what I was saying. It was in reference to a noticeable increase in activity in this forum since Russia invaded. A large number of those posts asking about buying and shipping for Russia. People I’ve never seen around the forum. Not sure I can explain it.


----------



## AMM1959

Fergfour said:


> Uh, I was being sarcastic. Guess you misunderstood what I was saying. It was in reference to a noticeable increase in activity in this forum since Russia invaded. A large number of those posts asking about buying and shipping for Russia. People I’ve never seen around the forum. Not sure I can explain it.


Thank you for the clarification. I clearly missed your (very appropriate, and with the benefit of hindsight) obvious sarcasm. My apologies. Please chalk it up to my passion on this topic.

My best regards.


----------



## Fergfour

AMM1959 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I clearly missed your (very appropriate, and with the benefit of hindsight) obvious sarcasm. My apologies. Please chalk it up to my passion on this topic.
> My best regards.


No problem. 
As far as this hobby goes, for me, there’s no shortage of other brands I’m interested in trying out. It’s a good time for me to do that. To each their own though I guess.


----------



## Utva_56

More color variations in future.


----------



## FolieJolie

Fergfour said:


> It was in reference to a noticeable increase in activity in this forum since Russia invaded. A large number of those posts asking about buying and shipping for Russia. People I’ve never seen around the forum. Not sure I can explain it.


Lockdowns were recent enough to seem like a precursor, and they were very ambiguous, people were still flying around the world, including, famously, a lot of Instagram "influencers," at the same time that millions of others felt (and on this, I make no comment) unable, or like it would be irresponsible, to even leave their homes for any non-essentials. Yet I read that hotels in major cities had a steady stream of customers, and those customers booked hookers (for example) with as much ease as "before," even as many other people felt unable to meet with their own family, and it's been observed that not everyone issuing those lockdown orders accepted the contraints on their own lives, which I mention just because it's now public knowledge.

So I mention all that because the biggest shuttening in living memory is now known to have been fairly porous.

I guess that's caused people to wonder to what extent the blocks on Russian commerce, by which I mean ordinary people behaving as normal and just wishing to shop/make a living, had been completely halted, or whether there are still permitted or available channels. China is known for having a "great firewall" and various controversies, including accusations levelled at them throughout the past 2 years regarding covid, and yet we could still shop from them throughout, it was simply a matter of delays, but never a total halting of trade.

As a new member, I checked this subforum myself out of curiosity whether any Vostoks were getting through, and also to see whether it was affecting secondhand prices yet. I don't own one, and was thinking of buying this year. Timing lol.


----------



## jimzilla

Fergfour said:


> Uh, I was being sarcastic. Guess you misunderstood what I was saying. It was in reference to a noticeable increase in activity in this forum since Russia invaded. A large number of those posts asking about buying and shipping for Russia. People I’ve never seen around the forum. Not sure I can explain it.


I agree a lot of strangers around here........ Ambulance chasers maybe? I don't know but it is strange.


----------



## Kotsov

jimzilla said:


> I agree a lot of strangers around here........ Ambulance chasers maybe? I don't know but it is strange.


Part of me thinks that's great, new interest is good.

The other part of me thinks that this is a well balanced forum and short stroking yourself by broadcasting your wet eyed opinions is more of a Facebook thing.


----------



## Kotsov

Not referring to you SirJim obv


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Part of me thinks that's great, new interest is good.
> 
> The other part of me thinks that this is a well balanced forum and short stroking yourself by broadcasting your wet eyed opinions is more of a Facebook thing.


Top quallity ))


----------



## Fergfour

Nothing wrong with people having an interest in Russian watches obviously. I'm guessing the increased traffic here is due to forum "lurkers" who are simply looking for details on payment and shipping now that things are blocked, and they figure the forum regulars might have the scoop.


----------



## Atlantia

So the value of the ruble fell through the floor and suddenly, inexpensive watches were dirt cheap.... If you can find a way to process the payment and they get through the postal system.
So regardless of the increasingly desperate rationalisations that are being offered, with Ukraine and many outside calling for a boycott of Russian products, I guess I'd have one tiny iota of respect left for those wanting to do this, if instead of pretending that they have some higher motive, they just said _"I don't care about the war, I just want cheap watches"_!

And to in any way imply that those supporting the boycott are in some way just virtue signalling, is truly a new low.


----------



## Chascomm

Here is yet another friendly reminder to refrain from political debate on this forum.

And please, I don’t want to see anybody coming back with “I’m not being political, I’m just right” or words to that effect. Be mindful of your fellow forum members, and remember the reason why you are here is to share a hobby with other enthusiasts.


----------



## Zany4

Meranom has Neptune stock, some other SE, and even a red tankist. Prices do seem a little lower than usual. I’m currently unemployed and not adding any watch brand to my collection at the moment, but payment does seem impossible. Collateral damage of the lightest degree to us and Mr. Buyalov, but I never had an issue purchasing from them and regret the current state of world affairs.


----------



## Odessa200

Zany4 said:


> Meranom has Neptune stock, some other SE, and even a red tankist. Prices do seem a little lower than usual. I’m currently unemployed and not adding any watch brand to my collection at the moment, but payment does seem impossible. Collateral damage of the lightest degree to us and Mr. Buyalov, but I never had an issue purchasing from them and regret the current state of world affairs.


Buyalov will be fine: with international brands pulling away from Russia he will sell his watches to Russians. It is quite popular military style in Russia these days (I saw on a news a big concert celebrating the special operation) so he may sold out soon…


----------



## 979greenwich

If I see a Vostok commemorating the "special operation", they are dead to me.


----------



## mrwomble

Yeah, that would probably kill off any international market for them.


----------



## Kotsov

Ffs. Can't we stick a fork in this thread?

It's had it's mileage.


----------



## Fergfour

No more “What’s new from Vostok” after 6 years? I do like to hear about new creations but I guess new individual threads can be created instead?
Unless the politics get overwhelming or the OP requests it, I don’t see the thread going anywhere though.


----------



## Chascomm

Fergfour said:


> No more “What’s new from Vostok” after 6 years? I do like to hear about new creations but I guess new individual threads can be created instead?
> Unless the politics get overwhelming or the OP requests it, I don’t see the thread going anywhere though.


Realistically, I think it is possible that really interesting news about Vostok product releases is going to be rare for quite some time. There probably wouldn't be much harm in shutting this thread and a new one will emerge when there is something to talk about. But on the other hand, I'm not seeing any pressing need to close this thread unless it continues to be hijacked by other interests.


----------



## Fergfour

New:






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Командирские 02017А


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com









Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Командирские 02018А


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com









Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Командирские 02019А


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com





I like that they did NOT use the butterfly clasp bracelet for a change.


----------



## Fergfour

I know it was said that there might not be anything new for some time, but they keep coming.


----------



## Rista

They really insist on having a date complication on these newer models, don't they. The 24h one looks kinda cool but probably very confusing to read the time.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 16688319


----------



## Kotsov

AardnoldArrdvark said:


>


Not sure. To me it looks factoryfranken


----------



## djubre2

Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. 18к


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com





Those are 
When I can buy this


----------



## djubre2

They are on fire! Looks nice





Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. 13к


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com


----------



## sci

The dark-red K-02 is amazing.


----------



## djubre2

Bronze😍





Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. ВОСТОК БРОНЗА


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> Not sure. To me it looks factoryfranken


Looks to me like it would present better with a decent leather strap.


----------



## Kotsov

djubre2 said:


> Bronze😍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. ВОСТОК БРОНЗА
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostokinc.com


I can't get the further link to work so I can see the price etc


----------



## djubre2

Kotsov said:


> I can't get the further link to work so I can see the price etc


There is no price, no available yet. Think will be with week or so.


----------



## Utva_56

Price for the brass case.


----------



## Kotsov

djubre2 said:


> There is no price, no available yet. Think will be with week or so.



Excellent. I'll keep an eye out. It's just a blank webpage on the site atm


----------



## djubre2

This is very good price for bronze watch, looks awesome to me and limited to 100 pieces.
But sadly there is no way I can pay from my county. Damn😭😰


----------



## Chascomm

djubre2 said:


> Bronze😍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. ВОСТОК БРОНЗА
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostokinc.com


The first race will be to see who can get one shipped the soonest. The seconds race will be to see who is first to get it properly crusty.


----------



## djubre2

Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 16к


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com





Like this watch😍


----------



## jimzilla

djubre2 said:


> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 16к
> 
> 
> Чистопольский часовой завод Восток
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostokinc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this watch😍


Anyone know where to find one of these besides Vostok Watch?, thanks.


----------



## djubre2

jimzilla said:


> Anyone know where to find one of these besides Vostok Watch?, thanks.


For now nowhere, maybe in few weeks or month will be on Meranom and Komandirskie.


----------



## Rista

So a copy of the Pripyat RE forum project. Baikal next?


----------



## jimzilla

djubre2 said:


> For now nowhere, maybe in few weeks or month will be on Meranom and Komandirskie.


I would like to get a hold of some of those dial faces! ..........


----------



## YuranS




----------



## cronos fugit

Hi, 
the idea of making a watch with the Chernobyl pool clock came from our friend Girolamo (more than 5-6 years ago ).
They have copied our lazurny project and the bezel from the prypiat project...










more information;
La casa Boctok se inspira en las ideas de los aficionados....

HISTORIA

bezel of Pripiat (relojes especiales)




















I like our caseback.

We must do it well, so that boctok copies us.

The next..maybe Baikal...could be....

If they need some help, They can Contact me 



Rista said:


> So a copy of the Pripyat RE forum project. Baikal next?


----------



## Odessa200

They got ‘inspired’ by forum projects 

I would not mind this if it stayed mutually beneficial collaboration. Forums use them to manufacture forum watches and they manufacture something similar after. But given the latest trend where they no longer want to support forum community I do not feel that well. Personally I think the forum ideas and forum members serve greatly Vostok factory and the brand. But cutting us off they are killing the goose that gives golden eggs.


----------



## cronos fugit

I agree.....I think so....and it is important to leave in writing in the forums what they have done..Greetings.



Odessa200 said:


> They got ‘inspired’ by forum projects
> 
> I would not mind this if it stayed mutually beneficial collaboration. Forums use them to manufacture forum watches and they manufacture something similar after. Bit given the latest trend where they no longer want to support forum community I do not feel that well. Personally I think the forum ideas and forum members serve greatly Vostok factory and the brand. But cutting us off they are killing the goose that gives golden eggs.


----------

